# Qld Brewers Get Togethers



## Batz

Could all brewers who enjoyed the last few get togethers please PM me with their email addy.
I am planning on getting a Qld. brewers group happening (not some stuffy club)

I would like to have something at the BatCave in March to continue the flow and 'kick off' the group of fantastic people I have met. :beer:  :chug: 

Batz


----------



## Jye

Im keen for more get togethers :beer: 

PM on its way.


----------



## frogman

Bring it on!
PM on the way.

Frogman.


----------



## Screwtop

I'm in for informal QBG get togethers


----------



## InCider

Email sent!

What a great bunch of blokes you all are! :beer: 

Maybe Pat can give us a call on the night :blink: or fly over


----------



## Batz

Great I have a few interested,I hope to send out emails of up coming meetings  
Let get a social brewers thing happening here !

Batz


----------



## frogman

Maybe Pat can give us a call on the night or fly over 


I'll throw in a $20 to help with his flight.


----------



## Ross

Getting withdrawls here as well - time to  

I'm happy to host one too, it's been a while  

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz

Exellent
I have 11 brewers interested,added Tidalpete and ArdrewQld as I know they will want to be in it.

Anyone think of a name?



Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Could all brewers who enjoyed the last few get togethers please PM me with their email addy.
> I am planning on getting a Qld. brewers group happening (not some stuffy club)
> 
> I would like to have something at the BatCave in March to continue rather than 'kick off' the group of fantastic people I have met.
> 
> Batz



Someone will have to supervise this BatCave bash so it might as well be me. 

















:beer:


----------



## sqyre

Is this an exclusive club??? <_< 

If not...I'm In!!!!  

Pm on its way.. B)


----------



## Jye

sqyre said:


> Is this an exclusive club??? <_<
> 
> If not...I'm In!!!!
> 
> Pm on its way.. B)



There is extensive hazing :lol:


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> Is this an exclusive club??? <_<
> 
> If not...I'm In!!!!
> 
> Pm on its way.. B)




exclusive club?
Yes and you fit in perfectly :chug: 

Batz


----------



## sqyre

> Anyone think of a name?





How about Alcoholics Anonymous?  

The wives will make sure we attend regularly.. :lol:


----------



## Batz

Yep thought of that :beerbang: 

Need something a bit more interesting,4-5 letter word?


Batz


----------



## sqyre

Should'nt really have a name that sounds like a piss up club,,

Something like "Brewers Appreciation Group" BAG for short??

or "Producers And Tasters of Contempary Homebrew".. PATCH for sh.....oh no..maybe not.. :blink: 

Someone might think its in his honour...


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> Should'nt really have a name that sounds like a piss up club,,
> 
> Something like "Brewers Appreciation Group" BAG for short??
> 
> or "Producers And Tasters of Contempary Homebrew".. PATCH for sh.....oh no..maybe not.. :blink:
> 
> Someone might think its in his honour...



PATCH for sh
No!for he has left the dark side,never mention his name unless in jest.

Batz


----------



## browndog

I'm good for march PM sent Batz.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## altstart

:beer: 
Oh Yeah make up for the one I had to miss on 3/12/06.
Pm on its way. Cheers Altstart.


----------



## Screwtop

Will tentatively throw Bindi's hat into the ring. He's been at the Woodford Folk Festival since Boxing day and won't be home for a few days.

What about Beer Hunters
or Real Beer Appreciation Group


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Screwtop said:


> What about Beer Hunters




I've all ready got the stubbie holder for that one.... Virgin Blue merchandise sell a" Beer Hunter" Holder .. I was lucky enough to talk a hostie out of one by showing her my AHB one and saying I was traveling to a brewers meeting ( Was actualy comming home ) :beerbang: 


:beer:


----------



## mobrien

I haven't been to a a get together for ages... I think J Griffins was the last.... but I do have some "ex Batz" gear - so can I sign up too 

M


----------



## InCider

Suggestions:

Spakwarriors (em i nambawan tru tok!)

The Great Fermenters

E.A.G.E.R: Extract, All Grain and Everything Reinheitsgebot (making up acronyms can mean some generalisations)

S.M.B. Secret Mens Brewing (we'll need a secret handshake as proof of membership)

Batz's Heroes

Dubbel Trubbel

Mashers & Spargers Union

K.E.G.S: Kit, Extract & Grain Society

The Brewtherhood

Whew.


----------



## Screwtop

InCider said:


> Suggestions:
> 
> Spakwarriors (em i nambawan tru tok!)
> 
> The Great Fermenters
> 
> E.A.G.E.R: Extract, All Grain and Everything Reinheitsgebot (making up acronyms can mean some generalisations)
> 
> S.M.B. Secret Mens Brewing (we'll need a secret handshake as proof of membership)
> 
> Batz's Heroes
> 
> Dubbel Trubbel
> 
> Mashers & Spargers Union
> 
> K.E.G.S: Kit, Extract & Grain Society
> 
> The Brewtherhood
> 
> Whew.




The Brewtherhood - Like that!


----------



## Batz

Screwtop said:


> The Brewtherhood - Like that!




Yep that's a good one ! :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## Ross

Batz said:


> Yep that's a good one ! :beerbang:
> 
> Batz



Jeez, have trouble getting my teeth round that, never was that good with my th's - lol
How about just "The Brewerhood" or the "Qld Brewerhood" - bit easier on the tongue.

Either way or whatever I'm in...  

cheers Ross


----------



## altstart

Ross said:


> Jeez, have trouble getting my teeth round that, never was that good with my th's - lol
> How about just "The Brewerhood" or the "Qld Brewerhood" - bit easier on the tongue.
> 
> Either way or whatever I'm in...
> 
> cheers Ross



:beer: 
Whatever Ill have some of it. I like Qld Brewerhood. 
Cheers Altstart


----------



## Snow

I'm in!

I like "Brewerhood"

- Snow

ps - happy new year!


----------



## InCider

Brewerhood is much easier to get around.

Logo suggestions anyone?







Background, style content, images etc...

Don't want to put Franko out of a job though! :blink:


----------



## fixa

Have to have a map of QLD incorporated there somewhere..
brewerhood sounds good!
I'll be in to if you guys will have me.. mightn't be able to make it to all piss up... er... meetings....


----------



## Batz

OK Brewerhood it is  

Hell logo's already too ! T-shirts? Glasses? :lol: 

Batz


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Batz said:


> Glasses? :lol:
> Batz





h34r:


----------



## InCider

One more hack at it... (it's a slow day here after NYE)... will try to and a QLD map - top idea Fixa... I'll have crack at it after a quick swim... QLD can be under the Brewerhood text...

Any suggestions for the other text will be acted upon immediately ( after the swim )


----------



## TidalPete

InCider said:


> One more hack at it... (it's a slow day here after NYE)... will try to and a QLD map - top idea Fixa... I'll have crack at it after a quick swim... QLD can be under the Brewerhood text...
> 
> Any suggestions for the other text will be acted upon immediately ( after the swim )



Get rid of the rectangular outline & make it oval.
Put as much maroon & white into the text as possible. :beerbang: 
Maybe a more jazzy font for "Brewerhood".

:beer:


----------



## Batz

You guys check to see if you recieved an email

Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> You guys check to see if you recieved an email
> 
> Batz



Just checked - not so far... :unsure:


----------



## Jye

Got it Batz.



TidalPete said:


> Put as much _maroon & white_ into the text as possible. :beerbang:



Shouldnt that be _amber and gold_


----------



## Chad

Sounds good. I haven't had the chance to meet many of the QLD AHB'ers.


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> You guys check to see if you recieved an email
> 
> Batz



Got mine Batz,

Wouldn't "Booze Brothers Qld" be more appropiate? :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## Screwtop

Am totally in awe of the InCider logo and agree with Pete that some Maroon and Gold should be incorporated, like the banner style. When can I have a T shirt. Gotta go, back to the FNYDPO. Cheers


----------



## Batz

Get a logo and I'll get stickers happening

Batz


----------



## Ross

Batz said:


> Get a logo and I'll get stickers happening
> 
> Batz



We might have to get Franko to look at it  

cheers Ross


----------



## winkle

I missed the xmas swap but can I come too


----------



## Jye

InCider said:


> The Brewtherhood



Sounds like everyone is set on "The Brewerhood" but I do like the sounds of "The Brewtherhood", sounds more like the brotherhood


----------



## Batz

Jye said:


> Sounds like everyone is set on "The Brewerhood" but I do like the sounds of "The Brewtherhood", sounds more like the brotherhood




So do I Jye
Some whom can not handle their drink find it difficult to prounce :lol:  

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Jye said:


> Got it Batz.
> Shouldnt that be _amber and gold_



Hey Jye,

Queensland's sporting colours have always been maroon & white. The gold is a relatively recent addition started by the MIGHTY BRONCOS, RULERS OF ALL, DESTROYERS OF COCKROACHES & OTHER ASSORTED SOUTHERNERS :beerbang:  :super: in 1980.
Certain other Qld clubs added the gold to their colours when they were established. Imitation is always the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## Jye

Sounds like we need a poll for the name and what will be the beer style for the meet.

... double IPA :huh:


----------



## winkle

Jye said:


> Sounds like we need a poll for the name and what will be the beer style for the meet.
> 
> ... double IPA :huh:



Banana wheat h34r:


----------



## Ross

Group of brothers = brotherhood
Group of Sisters = sisterhood
Group of neighbours = neighbourhood
Group of brewers = brewerhood

What's a Brewther?? Just sounds odd to me h34r: ...

That said, I'll go with the flow, start a poll if you like Jye  

cheers Ross...


----------



## Batz

Ross said:


> Group of brothers = brotherhood
> Group of Sisters = sisterhood
> Group of neighbours = neighbourhood
> Group of brewers = brewerhood
> 
> What's a Brewther?? Just sounds odd to me h34r: ...
> 
> That said, I'll go with the flow, start a poll if you like Jye
> 
> cheers Ross...




Well put :super: 

Brewerhood will do me

Batz


----------



## Jye

Ross said:


> Group of brothers = brotherhood
> Group of Sisters = sisterhood
> Group of neighbours = neighbourhood
> Group of brewers = brewerhood



Fair enough... plus this can be our t-shirt tag :lol:


----------



## InCider

Brewtherhood aids the intent of comraderie, but is so grammatically K&K that I am with you Ross.

It's better than Fermentercentrics.


----------



## Batz

Jye said:


> Fair enough... plus this can be our t-shirt tag :lol:




Exellent!
This is going to be huge

Batz


----------



## fixa

InCider said:


> It's better than Fermentercentrics.


I like it!!!!! kinda sounds like geriatrics though, which may suit some? h34r: "ducking"


----------



## mobrien

got the email... can't wait! 

*goes and pours a beer from the new font to celebrate"

M


----------



## sqyre

Brewerhood.....

i started out loving it... but i spent the arvo trying it out..

_"hey honey i'm going round to have a few with the boys from the Brewerhood"..._

_"Got a Brewerhood meeting tonight."_

_" Brewerhood boys."_

_" The Brewerhood is..."_

_"Member of the Brewerhood.."_



I dunno..The more i use it...well.. it sounds a little funny..

Not saying its bad..but i think we could explore other idea's before committing..

maybe include the word Brewerhood as part of an acronym???

something short and strong..



Just thinking out loud...  I shutup now..


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Okay, I am not a Qlder but how about "Bannana Bender Brewers" or shortened to B3. Who knows, you could all wear blue and white striped PJ's!

C&B
TDA


----------



## Ross

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Okay, I am not a Qlder but how about "Bannana Bender Brewers" or shortened to B3. Who knows, you could all wear blue and white striped PJ's!
> 
> C&B
> TDA


----------



## dicko

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Okay, I am not a Qlder but how about "Bannana Bender Brewers" or shortened to B3. Who knows, you could all wear blue and white striped PJ's!
> 
> C&B
> TDA



and a pair of pumpy's plastic shoes :lol: :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## InCider

Love the B1 and B2...

One more 

It has maroon for Tidal Pete and the 'bornandbred' locals. Note there is absolutely no blue!


----------



## bonj

I've been waiting for an excuse to wear blue stripy PJs in public! :super: :unsure:


----------



## sqyre

"Are you thinking what i'm thinking b3?? I i think i am, b14."  

If PP was still here he could be "Pat in the Hat" :lol: 



I like the "Brothers" bit sean.

How about the "BREWS BROTHERS"
we can all were black suits and dark glasses...


----------



## fixa

love it incider!!!


----------



## InCider

fixa said:


> love it incider!!!


Thanks Fixa - something just occurred to me - the acronym is B.B.Q... more by chance than planning... :blink:


----------



## Screwtop

Jye said:


> Sounds like everyone is set on "The Brewerhood" but I do like the sounds of "The Brewtherhood", sounds more like the brotherhood




Me Too Jye, prefer The Brewtherhood, pronounced as brutherhood!


----------



## TidalPete

sqyre said:


> How about the "BREWS BROTHERS"
> we can all were black suits and dark glasses...



Very similar to Post 39 Sqyre.  Getting better all the time  . How about "THE BREWTHERHOOD" ---- "BEER AFICIONADOS QLD" in a fancy (Maroon & white?) font.
Just another suggestion to build on or discard.
I am a big fan of Incider's green hop background in his original graphic.

:beer:


----------



## InCider

I added the hops again as per TP's post - It is a great image and fully licensed of course!

I toyed with "The Brewtheren" too... they've had a bit of press of late though that does not really go with what we are about.







InCider.


----------



## sqyre

> Very similar to Post 39 Sqyre.  Getting better all the time



Oh yeh, musta missed it...sorry Pete..

I think the best time to work out a name is after about 8 or 9 cold one's at the first official meeting of the "TBA's"


Lets talk dates and times....when is good for everyone??? and especially you Batz?

Saturdays in March include 3rd, 10th, 17th, 24th and 31st

and i'm free all of them..


----------



## InCider

Brethren
n : the members of a male religious order

brethren (brrn)
n.
A plural of brother.







The Brewthren


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> Oh yeh, musta missed it...sorry Pete..
> 
> I think the best time to work out a name is after about 8 or 9 cold one's at the first official meeting of the "TBA's"
> Lets talk dates and times....when is good for everyone??? and especially you Batz?
> 
> Saturdays in March include 3rd, 10th, 17th, 24th and 31st
> 
> and i'm free all of them..



I'm good for all but the 17th..


----------



## Ross

I think whatever logo we come up with it needs to be simple, so it'll transpose to different merchandise easily.
Personally, I like just the words, but will be easily swayed by something simple & non-gimicky like the old AHB hop leaf.




cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete

Ross said:


> I think whatever logo we come up with it needs to be simple, so it'll transpose to different merchandise easily.
> Personally, I like just the words, but will be easily swayed by something simple & non-gimicky like the old AHB hop leaf.
> 
> View attachment 10740
> 
> 
> cheers Ross



Short & snappy Ross. Quite good now I look at it.
How about your text on Incider's hop background?
Shame there's no maroon & white though.  

:beer:


----------



## browndog

Batz, I missed out on the email mate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj

There's nothing stopping us from shooting some new images. I would be happy to offer my services as the photographer. I have a couple of studio flash units and other studio gear. I wouldn't be averse to getting a model for the job either.

If I'm welcome that is... I didn't make it to the xmas case swap, so I've only met one of you so far (had a tour of browndog's brewery the other day, and had a good chat while we sampled some of his brews). :chug: 

-Bonj


----------



## Chad

I've been pondering over the name, and The Brewerhood has grown on me.
I agree with Ross that the logo has to be simple, I especially would like to be able to embroider a logo on a shirt, it just looks much better than screen printing.

I have thrown together a logo design. It's pretty rough, and can improve it by reducing the complexity of the image a bit if any interest is shown in it.


----------



## Jye

Here is my attempt even thou Chads is heaps better, and I agree it has to be kept simple.


----------



## InCider

I agreed with the less is more - especially for embroidery.

This one has a heavy use of the Queensland colours of maroon and yellow.


----------



## TidalPete

Jye said:


> Here is my attempt even thou Chads is heaps better, and I agree it has to be kept simple.
> 
> View attachment 10748



That's the font I reckon is the go Jye --- Monotype Corsiva. :super: 
"The Brewerhood" in maroon 
"Beer Aficianados Qld" in gold 
White background with maroon & gold edging
Green hops

Simple & elegent (With some more sprucing up from the experts of course). 

:beer: 

Sorry Sean, missed your post. Looks great.


----------



## AndrewQLD

TidalPete said:


> That's the font I reckon is the go Jye --- Monotype Corsiva. :super:
> "The Brewerhood" in maroon
> "Beer Aficianados Qld" in gold
> White background with maroon & gold edging
> Green hops
> 
> Simple & elegent (With some more sprucing up from the experts of course).
> 
> :beer:
> 
> Sorry Sean, missed your post. Looks great.




Pete,
make that 
"Craft beer aficionados Qld"
and you have my vote.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Logos coming along nicely guys...

I like the sound of your color sceam Pete .. 

:beer:


----------



## Chad

I've just done a quick google for 'brewerhood', and I was surpised to find that nothing came up.

I'm not convinced about the QLD sporting colour scheme. Why lock this into a QLD only thing. What if our WA bretherins would like to be part of the Brewerhood  , they could have a WA chapter, or whatever state you reside in.
Personally I think the whole maroon thing is getting too far off track.


----------



## Jye

Hows it looking?


----------



## InCider

Love it Jye. If we keep going we will have to just copy the AHB or Craftbrewer logos to appease everyone  






I think a bit of colour will help it stand out whatever we go with in the end, but as long as we can reproduce it in B&W as well if 4 colour printing or embroidery is getting pricey.


----------



## browndog

I love what you guys are doing with the logo, I'm sure it will turn out great. But it sounds like there a lot of chefs trying to cook the broth so to speak. How about a couple of the talented guys (say Incider and Jye come to mind) are given a brief (by say Tidal, Ross and who ever else) and let them both come up with an image then we will vote for the prefered.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## AndrewQLD

browndog said:


> I love what you guys are doing with the logo, I'm sure it will turn out great. But it sounds like there a lot of chefs trying to cook the broth so to speak. How about a couple of the talented guys (say Incider and Jye come to mind) are given a brief (by say Tidal, Ross and who ever else) and let them both come up with an image then we will vote for the prefered.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Batz might want a say as well considering he kicked this off the ground  .

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Mothballs

Still on holidays and have only just seen this thread. Sounds great, I am keen to be a member of the Brewerhood or whatever it ends up being called. 

Batz I have sent a PM with my email.


----------



## TidalPete

AndrewQLD said:


> Batz might want a say as well considering he kicked this off the ground.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Batz is in for a bit of a suprise when he comes home from work tonight. :lol: 
Browndog has a point here with his "To many cooks" theory so I will make my final suggestions (For the moment anyway).  

Insider... It's Aficionados not Aficianados (I was guilty of the original misspelling).
Get rid of the "Qld" after Aficionados & enclose the whole thing in a maroon capital Q. 
Have the leaves & hops as per Jye's original graphic.
The maroon to be the same colour as the Broncos, Red's, etc maroon

:beer:


----------



## TidalPete

Chad said:


> I've just done a quick google for 'brewerhood', and I was surpised to find that nothing came up.
> 
> I'm not convinced about the QLD sporting colour scheme. Why lock this into a QLD only thing. What if our WA bretherins would like to be part of the Brewerhood  , they could have a WA chapter, or whatever state you reside in.
> Personally I think the whole maroon thing is getting too far off track.



G'day Chad,

Sorry you don't agree with the way things are going but this started off as purely a bit of a social group for those of us in Queensland. TTBOMK it will not be a club in any shape or form so there will be no "Chapters".
If it works out for us there is nothing to stop others for doing the same in their respective areas & good luck to them.
The "Maroon Thing" is only a suggestion ATM. It's good to have a bit of pride in your origins anyway. It may well be that the finished product will be completely different from what we are mucking around with. It's early days yet.

Cheers. :beer:


----------



## InCider

TidalPete said:


> Batz is in for a bit of a suprise when he comes home from work tonight. :lol:
> Browndog has a point here with his "To many cooks" theory so I will make my final suggestions (For the moment anyway).
> 
> :beer:



Pete there are a few cooks, but it is good to see how enthusiastic everyone is. And we have really started to see what we do and don't like. It's all in fun, and here is a fun one I tapped out.






I'll make a few changes as you suggested. (especially the typo!), And Batz will catching up on this thread all nite!


----------



## TidalPete

InCider said:


> Pete there are a few cooks, but it is good to see how enthusiastic everyone is. And we have really started to see what we do and don't like. It's all in fun, and here is a fun one I tapped out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make a few changes as you suggested. (especially the typo!), And Batz will catching up on this thread all nite!



Well done Sean.  
If we keep going the way we are this thread will be longer than the Qld Xmas Case thread (Or the BIAB).  

:beer:


----------



## Chad

Just another one.


----------



## InCider

Chad said:


> Just another one.
> 
> View attachment 10752



That's excellent Chad.


----------



## TidalPete

Chad said:


> Just another one.
> 
> View attachment 10752



That's great Chad. This is going to be bigger than Ben Hur. :beerbang: 

:beer:


----------



## Jye

I think its great but would prefer the hops on the other side.


----------



## Screwtop

Think they are all great, but we need to identify the elements we want incorporated. So here's my 2c worth.
1. Craft Beer Afficionados. Other spelling is with one f. Meaning "an ardent devotee; fan, enthusiast"
2. Hops pic
3. Identify the state using the state colours and the Q(other states wanting to do likewise can use whatever identifies their state)
4. KIS

Why not have a poll once all of the designs are in but first identify what elements are important and must be incorporated, to give the guys something to design around.

Just my 2c worth.


----------



## Batz

We are a group of 21 Brewerhood Brothers !!

Queenslanders are a very sociable bunch :beer: :chug:  :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD

Batz said:


> We are a group of 21 Brewerhood Brothers !!
> 
> Queenslanders are a very sociable bunch :beer:  :beerbang:
> 
> Batz



The Brotherhood Of Brewers, B.O.B Qld, incorporated :lol: 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross

I reckon real hops would look better embroidered than a drawing




cheers Ross


----------



## InCider

Ross said:


> I reckon real hops would look better embroidered than a drawing
> 
> View attachment 10759
> 
> 
> cheers Ross



Ross, your hops look good - maybe un-bold the text or enlarge to make it a bit clearer. And maybe a white background.


----------



## Ross

InCider said:


> Ross, your hops look good - maybe un-bold the text or enlarge to make it a bit clearer. And maybe a white background.



Hi mate, my grahic skills are near zero - I tried to play around with the background colour, but couldn't.
The backround colour, is only meant to be for whatever T shirt colour people choose, I certainly wasn't suggesting that green should be the colour. I'll have a play with the text.

cheers Ross


----------



## Ross

I think i prefered the smaller text, that's also as fine as "Matura MT Script Capitals" font goes.





Bugger, upped the font size & it looks the same...


cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD

I don't think too much of the font, might be a little hard to read on smaller sized logos.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Batz

AndrewQLD said:


> I don't think too much of the font, might be a little hard to read on smaller sized logos.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Gotta be BIG so we can read it on each others shirts when pissed  

Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Gotta be BIG so we can read it on each others shirts when pissed
> 
> Batz



ROFLMAO!


----------



## browndog

Batz said:


> Gotta be BIG so we can read it on each others shirts when pissed
> 
> Batz


And it should have our names and "if found comatose please return to (yada yada yada)


cheers

Browndog


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Batz said:


> We are a group of 21 Brewerhood Brothers !!
> 
> Queenslanders are a very sociable bunch :beer:
> 
> Batz



Batz
I hope I'm in with that number.. Might be hard to attend ALL gatherings but should be able to make a couple each year... 



I like the logo that is comeing along nicely , However I'm not sure if a rectangle is right .. Someone mentioned a large * Q* with the logo in the middle, might be interesting to see a couple of mock ups like that, unfortunatly I have no skills in that department , .. 

A poll is the way once its sorted sounds like the right idea ...

Real hops look better than a drawing ,but can they be embroided to look as good ? Thats one of the problems with the AHB logo as it is there are to many diferant grafic styles in one place... 

Love the enthusiasam for this , its just more of the dark side of the obsession that is brewing realy good beer and building bits to go with it.. 

I feel lucky to have meet some of you guys and would be honored to be member of the Brewerhood..

:beer:


----------



## QldKev

Here's a basic concept, needs a lot of work on presentation but what do you think?


----------



## fixa

What about something like this?
Just a rough idea, someone with more photoshop skillz can tidy it up...


----------



## PistolPatch

This is great Batz. You have my email. Please add me as a country remember so as you can say, 'Pat's a country remember.' You know the joke.

Can InCider's sister join a Brewerhood?

Spot ya,
Pat Kerouac

P.S. Great avatar Tony - lol!


----------



## Jye

Hows this looking? Its easy to read after you've had a couple, identifiable as a Queensland club (2 t-shirt colour examples) and the hops are simple so it can be embroided, etched and what ever else.

The bottom black and white one is an etching example.


----------



## InCider

Jye said:


> Hows this looking? Its easy to read after you've had a couple, identifiable as a Queensland club (2 t-shirt colour examples) and the hops are simple so it can be embroided, etched and what ever else.
> 
> The bottom black and white one is an etching example.
> 
> View attachment 10769



Jye, love your work. What font is that? I found with the other one, it could only be enlarged so far without distortion.

Sean


----------



## Screwtop

Jye said:


> Hows this looking? Its easy to read after you've had a couple, identifiable as a Queensland club (2 t-shirt colour examples) and the hops are simple so it can be embroided, etched and what ever else.
> 
> The bottom black and white one is an etching example.
> 
> View attachment 10769



Centre one with the gold QLD is my pick Jye


----------



## AndrewQLD

Nice work Jye, that font is heaps easier for an old fart like me to read, middle one looks great.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Jye

InCider said:


> Jye, love your work. What font is that? I found with the other one, it could only be enlarged so far without distortion.
> 
> Sean



Rockwell Extra Bold


----------



## winkle

Jye said:


> Hows this looking? Its easy to read after you've had a couple, identifiable as a Queensland club (2 t-shirt colour examples) and the hops are simple so it can be embroided, etched and what ever else.
> 
> The bottom black and white one is an etching example.
> 
> View attachment 10769



one vote for the middle one. B)


----------



## TidalPete

Screwtop said:


> Centre one with the gold QLD is my pick Jye



Don't want to distract from all the effort & good work you've put into this Jye but why the double Queensland influence with "Queensland" in the text *and* the outline of the state as well?

Can you (Or anyone else --- Incider?) have a go at putting all the text (Without the "Queensland" --- not warranted IMO) into a wide-edged square Q (With rounded corners) using Monotype Corsiva font & the hops above or below the text in the colours you have just used in your latest graphics?
We need to try out all options we can to get the best result we can & keep it as simple as we can if you get my drift?

:beer:


----------



## bconnery

Not wanting to throw a spanner in the works, and I'll probably be well and truly out voted here, but as an expat NSWman I'd definitely prefer something without the 'red' 

The word or the state picture definitely has a place and is probably a must but perhaps not Bronco's colours?...

Preparing to be flamed...


----------



## TidalPete

bconnery said:


> Not wanting to throw a spanner in the works, and I'll probably be well and truly out voted here, but as an expat NSWman I'd definitely prefer something without the 'red'
> 
> The word or the state picture definitely has a place and is probably a must but perhaps not Bronco's colours?...
> 
> Preparing to be flamed...



How about Brisbane Lions colours?  

:beer:


----------



## Chad

bconnery said:


> The word or the state picture definitely has a place and is probably a must but perhaps not Bronco's colours?...


Gotta agree, the sickly maroon has to go.


----------



## TidalPete

Chad said:


> Gotta agree, the sickly maroon has to go.



When in Rome, do as Romans do.
Not hard to work out who the real Queenslanders are. h34r: 

:beer:


----------



## InCider

bconnery said:


> Not wanting to throw a spanner in the works, and I'll probably be well and truly out voted here, but as an expat NSWman I'd definitely prefer something without the 'red'
> 
> The word or the state picture definitely has a place and is probably a must but perhaps not Bronco's colours?...
> 
> Preparing to be flamed...



Moose,

I'm ex NSW too. I console myself that the maroon is Manly Sea Eagles colours.

How about a Queensland State Flag? Not really funky, but gets away from team colours and does have lots of blue


----------



## InCider

TidalPete said:


> Don't want to distract from all the effort & good work you've put into this Jye but why the double Queensland influence with "Queensland" in the text *and* the outline of the state as well?
> 
> Can you (Or anyone else --- Incider?) have a go at putting all the text (Without the "Queensland" --- not warranted IMO) into a wide-edged square Q (With rounded corners) using Monotype Corsiva font & the hops above or below the text in the colours you have just used in your latest graphics?
> We need to try out all options we can to get the best result we can & keep it as simple as we can if you get my drift?
> 
> :beer:



Hi Pete,

Knocked a quick one up. Simple, 2 colour (easy to screen print etc). I can't get close to the correct maroon for some reason, so have gone for a bold, sharp look.

And I fixed up my spelling too  






http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r102/st...ewerhoodQ-1.jpg


----------



## Screwtop

TidalPete said:


> When in Rome, do as Romans do.
> Not hard to work out who the real Queenslanders are. h34r:
> 
> :beer:



Yeah state of origin brewers only Pete, no cockroaches allowed.  The accepted colours for QLD are maroon and yellow, used not only by sporting clubs but company's etc.


----------



## Screwtop

Yo! like Qld is the Brewer Hood yorl he'Imsaying yo!


----------



## TidalPete

Screwtop said:


> Yo! like Qld is the Brewer Hood yorl he'Imsaying yo!



Bloody 5th columnists. :angry: 
They're turning us into a mini-NSW.* We really are being invaded* h34r:


----------



## bonj

Maroon and white may work better than maroon and yellow. Possibly a little cleaner looking... It works for the Reds.


----------



## InCider

TidalPete said:


> Bloody 5th columnists. :angry:
> They're turning us into a mini-NSW.* We really are being invaded*



I sense some dissention in the ranks and the possibility of splinter groups. The Expat NSW Brewerhoods and the Bornandinbred Brewerhoods (Gympie, Landsborough) and the regular Ex-XXXX Drinking Brewerhoods.  

And think of Kiwi Greg - he might want a silver fern or a koru on his choice. I doubt Ross will want the Ashes score or three lions on the logo though - just the hops!  Frogman migh want some amphibians... 

InCider


----------



## Zizzle

InCider said:


> I sense some dissention in the ranks and the possibility of splinter groups. The Expat NSW Brewerhoods and the Bornandinbred Brewerhoods (Gympie, Landsborough) and the regular Ex-XXXX Drinking Brewerhoods.



Drive-by beerings between rival gangs. Get your beer guns ready.  

Ned may end up being a gang of one: FNQ Brewerhood.



> And think of Kiwi Greg - he might want a silver fern or a koru on his choice.



Or even a sexy looking ewe... Barrrbara?


----------



## TidalPete

Zizzle said:


> Ned may end up being a gang of one: FNQ Brewerhood.



No he won't as I will be joining him. He hasn't been infiltrated yet (But it's only a matter of time). My wife & I am the only Queensland-born people in our street.  Like I said, we've been invaded.
You are a Queenslander aren't you Screwy? What a shame you don't know the State's colours. Maroon & white. always has been.

Bonj, 
Of course it works for the Reds. They know what State they're playing for.

End of discussion.

:beer:


----------



## InCider

The Brewerhood Club charter

The club's Charter is a foundation of our activity. We make, share and enjoy beer and company.

We have no goals apart from enjoying and developing our mateship, brewmanship and ourselves.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chapter I
General rulings

The Brewerhood Club charter has no legally recognized entity. We are a dynamic, pragmatic group of brewers with the aim of getting together regularly.

The Club operates in QLD and all brewers from other states are encouraged to visit our gatherings, as we will surely arrive at yours!

Chapter II
Club Members

Brewers who want to become a member, send an email to the [email protected] and welcome to the brotherhood.

The members take part in Club's activities as they are available. We have employment and family commitments, so hosting and attendance are at your discretion. All members input is used to decide of event matters, and all decisions will be made in the best interests of the majority of members.


----------



## TidalPete

InCider said:


> The Brewerhood Club charter
> 
> The club's Charter is a foundation of our activity. We make, share and enjoy beer and company.
> 
> We have no goals apart from enjoying and developing our mateship, brewmanship and ourselves.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Chapter I
> General rulings
> 
> The Brewerhood Club charter has no legally recognized entity. We are a dynamic, pragmatic group of brewers with the aim of getting together regularly.
> 
> The Club operates in QLD and all brewers from other states are encouraged to visit our gatherings, as we will surely arrive at yours!
> 
> Chapter II
> Club Members
> 
> Brewers who want to become a member, send an email to the [email protected] and welcome to the brotherhood.
> 
> The members take part in Club's activities as they are available. We have employment and family commitments, so hosting and attendance are at your discretion. All members input is used to decide of event matters, and all decisions will be made in the best interests of the majority of members.



Batz,

Where are you? I was under the impression that this little social thing was not going to be a club in any shape or form?

:beer:


----------



## Batz

I have been keeping Queenslands saw mills running Pete
Went to work the last few days mate,remember that?...bet you remember the pay cheque?

I like the Booze Brothers bit someone included

FNQ Bunyip..Of course your included,a meeting would not be the same without you.....and we like prawns  

And there's around 25 of us now,well 25.5 if you include Pat in the hat

Batz


----------



## Batz

The Brewerhood 
The brothers is a foundation of our activity. We make, share and enjoy beer and company.

We have no goals apart from enjoying and developing our mateship, brewmanship and ourselves.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chapter I
General rulings

The Brewerhood brothers has no legally recognized entity. We are a dynamic, pragmatic group of brewers with the aim of getting together regularly.

The brothers operate in QLD and all brewers from other states are encouraged to visit our gatherings, as we will surely arrive at yours!

Chapter II
Brothers
Brewers who want to become a brother, send an email to the [email protected] and welcome to the brotherhood.

The brothers take part in brothers activities as they are available. We have employment and family commitments, so hosting and attendance are at your discretion. All members input is used to decide of event matters, and all decisions will be made in the best interests of the majority of members.



Better Pete?

Batz


----------



## Pumpy

How about you use thr Craftbrewers logo ( which is quite proffessional )and call it the 

Queensland 

Craftbrewers 

Motherhood I mean Brotherhood 


Pumpy  

This is the best suggestion yet


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> The Brewerhood
> The brothers is a foundation of our activity. We make, share and enjoy beer and company.
> 
> We have no goals apart from enjoying and developing our mateship, brewmanship and ourselves.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Chapter I
> General rulings
> 
> The Brewerhood brothers has no legally recognized entity. We are a dynamic, pragmatic group of brewers with the aim of getting together regularly.
> 
> The brothers operate in QLD and all brewers from other states are encouraged to visit our gatherings, as we will surely arrive at yours!
> 
> Chapter II
> Brothers
> Brewers who want to become a brother, send an email to the [email protected] and welcome to the brotherhood.
> 
> The brothers take part in brothers activities as they are available. We have employment and family commitments, so hosting and attendance are at your discretion. All members input is used to decide of event matters, and all decisions will be made in the best interests of the majority of members.
> Better Pete?
> 
> Batz



Excellent Batz.

:beer:


----------



## Batz

Pumpy said:


> How about you use thr Craftbrewers logo ( which is quite proffessional )and call it the
> 
> Queensland
> 
> Craftbrewers
> 
> Motherhood I mean Brotherhood
> Pumpy
> 
> This is the best suggestion yet




Your not suggesting Craftbrewer sponsor T-shirts are you Pumpy?

Batz


----------



## Pumpy

Batz said:


> Your not suggesting Craftbrewer sponsor T-shirts are you Pumpy?
> 
> Batz




Batz,

Yeah Go on Ross spoil em a bit if they chuck in five bucks they get a T shirt and a bag of hops .

Pumpy


----------



## bonj

I like the sound of "community". The brewerhood is a community of brewers.


----------



## Batz

In no particular order

Batz
Tidalpete
Screwtop
AndrewQld 
Ross
Hoops
Sqyre
Altstart
FNQBunyip
browndog
Jye
Winkle
Frogman
Zizzle
Kiwi Greg
Lonte
Fixa
QldKev
Deaves
Bonji
Mothballs
bconnery
Snow
Aussie Claret
Chad
Old Dog

Have I missed anyone?


Batz


----------



## Chad

Batz said:


> Have I missed anyone?Batz


Only me  .


----------



## Batz

Chad said:


> Only me  .




That was because Ross said you didn't spend enough at Craftbrewer this year...sorry



:lol: :lol: 

Hell only joking,sorry Chad your added
Did you get an email?

Batz


----------



## Chad

Batz said:


> That was because Ross said you didn't spend enough at Craftbrewer this year...sorry


Damn, those two Shirron taps I bought as part of the Dec comp weren't enough. Tough man to please.  

I've received a few emails already.


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> Bonji



I told you not to call me that in public :unsure: :lol: :chug: 

hehehe

-Bonj


----------



## Batz

Bonj said:


> I told you not to call me that in public :unsure: :lol: :chug:
> 
> hehehe
> 
> -Bonj



Shit...sorry

Batz h34r:


----------



## OLD DOG

Hi Batz,

I hadnt seen the post until notfied by Aussie Claret, cheers for the heads up mate. 

it would be great to be involved with the QLD brewerhood. If its not too late that is...


cheers old dog


----------



## bindi

WOW :blink: You go away for a week and you guys go crazy posting.

Put me down also Batz being a true *QUEENSLANDER* who also brews.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

No email here batz ...

:beer:


----------



## mobrien

Batz said:


> Have I missed anyone?
> Batz




And me 

M :super:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

TidalPete said:


> No he won't as I will be joining him. He hasn't been infiltrated yet (But it's only a matter of time). My wife & I am the only Queensland-born people in our street.  Like I said, we've been invaded.




Good on ya Pete , United we stand.  (or fall over ) :beer: 

Ned


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> Shit...sorry
> 
> Batz h34r:



lmao...


----------



## Batz

bindi said:


> WOW :blink: You go away for a week and you guys go crazy posting.
> 
> Put me down also Batz being a true *QUEENSLANDER* who also brews.




I knew you would turn up at sometime bindi

This thing is getting huge :blink: 

Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> In no particular order
> 
> Have I missed anyone?
> Batz




Just little old me... :unsure: 

wouldn't www.thebrewerhood.com be cool?


----------



## mobrien

OK guys... in a previous life I used to run a web design business, and after an email from Batz I've gone and bought the domain name:

www.brewerhood.com

for us to use.

I've got a tonne of server space to host the site, and the knowhow to do it - I know people are organising the logo, so I won't touch that.

So what do we want on the site? it will take about 72 hours or so to appear on the web, after which I will get something up....

Matt


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Way to go Matt... :beer:

This is big..Well done and thanks ..

Allready added it to my favorites..  

Ned


----------



## fixa

mobrien said:


> So what do we want on the site?


A gallery for blackmail- i mean drunken - pics...


----------



## Batz

Batz
Tidalpete
Screwtop
AndrewQld 
Ross
Hoops
Sqyre
Altstart
FNQBunyip
browndog
Jye
Winkle
Frogman
Zizzle
Kiwi Greg
Lonte
Fixa
QldKev
Deaves
Bonji
Mothballs
bconnery
Snow
Aussie Claret
Chad
Old Dog
InCider
stillscottish

28 !

And a website! Onya mobrien :super: 

Batz


----------



## InCider

Mobrien - top work Brother!

There does seem to be a great deal of enthusiasm going in this direction, and I want to express IMHO how I think it will work out....

1. the Website will be used to post details of upcoming events so as to not require a great deal of work (after all we live on AHB and no-one is giving that up!

2. the Rougues Brewing Gallery on the site (Fixa's idea) - past event pics so we can rubbish each other as we already do  

3. the Email addresses we may get (i might me going on a limb here) will be handy (PMing can be a bit of a drag sometimes)

4. We will need a thread for just us on the AHB club forum for ongoing chit chat and a thread for any upcoming event as we have already been doing.

5. None of this will become an onerous task for anyone, as we are about having a few wobbly pops and talking beer.

I'm done  

InCider.


----------



## fixa

So regarding dates for the first meeting... i'm available in march, the weekends of the 10th and 17th.....


----------



## Batz

fixa said:


> So regarding dates for the first meeting... i'm available in march, the weekends of the 10th and 17th.....




I like the 17th,some people have to vote but you should have mobs of time to do that before travelling to the BatCave

Batz


----------



## Snow

I prefer the 10th.

- Snow


----------



## lonte

17th is St Patrick's Day if that makes any difference to anyone. 10th/11th suit me better.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

I don't see Brad/vjval on the list anyone seen or heard of Brad lately??

:beer:


----------



## Batz

The 10th then :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## lonte

just for the ignorant few (one?) ... where is this "Bat Cave" ??


----------



## AndrewQLD

10th is good for me too.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## mobrien

We have a website!

http://www.brewerhood.com

I have just cut and pasted from this thread, trying to get the feel of it there. No design done - don't panic!

I have made a logo page showing all (I think) the logos pasted to this thread. We need to vote on these, and once we have a logo I can do the website design to match.

I'll make a voting thread for this soon - but in the meantime, you have till the end of today to submit any more logos!

Finally, I can setup individual email addresses if people really want that - but a word of caution - this may be a pain, as if you change your email down the track you will have to contact me so I can change where the "@brewerhood.com" email goes.... but I'm happy to set that up for you if you want - just email me with the name you want before the @brewerhood.com and your *real* email, and I'll set it up. [email protected]

M


----------



## fixa

Nice work mobrien!!!!!!!!


----------



## InCider

10th/11th is great with me. Will sort some "Poppers / Rellenos" out for those who need a heat fix.  

And maybe some crushed ice to soothe the Khyber.... :unsure:


----------



## fixa

start putting the TP in the freezer..lol


----------



## Ross

10th is good here as well...  

cheers Ross


----------



## fixa

Batz; what's the closest airport to you? maroochydore or caloundra?


----------



## altstart

:beer: 
!0th Is good for me have checked carefully. 
Batz have not recieved email yet.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## Batz

fixa said:


> Batz; what's the closest airport to you? maroochydore or caloundra?




Maroochydore

Batz


----------



## Batz

lonte said:


> just for the ignorant few (one?) ... where is this "Bat Cave" ??




30km south of Gympie

Batz


----------



## Coodgee

This is insane! You guys get onto an idea and go nuts with it!! 

What's wrong with just organising the occasional piss up?!? 

I get my tribalism fix from my footy team


----------



## bindi

Batz said:


> The 10th then :beerbang:
> 
> Batz




Bugger  A wedding to attend, that's a MUST attend wedding, I am the photographer and supplying the beer.


----------



## Batz

Coodgee said:


> This is insane! You guys get onto an idea and go nuts with it!!
> 
> What's wrong with just organising the occasional piss up?!?
> 
> I get my tribalism fix from my footy team




Insane?

That's close to our occasional piss ups

Batz


----------



## Kiwi_Greg

10th / 11th is good for me too

cheers

Kiwi_Greg


----------



## Snow

fixa said:


> Batz; what's the closest airport to you? maroochydore or caloundra?



:blink: The brewerhood members are nothing if not dedicated to the cause! :lol: 

- Snow


----------



## browndog

Any weekend in March or April is good for me. Go the house to myself for 2 months :super: 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Ross

browndog said:


> Any weekend in March or April is good for me. Go the house to myself for 2 months :super:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



WooHoo Party time in Ipswich as well  

Cheers Ross


----------



## browndog

Could be a brewday in April I reckon  

Cheers

Browndog


----------



## fixa

Batz said:


> Maroochydore
> 
> Batz



Would gympie be closer?


----------



## AndrewQLD

fixa said:


> Would gympie be closer?



Only if you plan to crash land :lol: , I don't think there's an airport at Gympie

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## TidalPete

fixa said:


> Would gympie be closer?



Non commercial airport -- light planes only I'm afraid old son.  
M'dore is your best bet. If the times are right I can collect you on the way to Batz's.

:beer:


----------



## fixa

TidalPete said:


> Non commercial airport -- light planes only I'm afraid old son.
> M'dore is your best bet. If the times are right I can collect you on the way to Batz's.
> 
> :beer:



Would be in a light plane... Cheers for the offer, will keep it in mind.
Anyone from bundy or rocky way wanna be picked up? might have to chuck some bucks in....


----------



## Batz

fixa said:


> Would be in a light plane... Cheers for the offer, will keep it in mind.
> Anyone from bundy or rocky way wanna be picked up? might have to chuck some bucks in....




AndrewQld !


----------



## AndrewQLD

fixa said:


> Would be in a light plane... Cheers for the offer, will keep it in mind.
> Anyone from bundy or rocky way wanna be picked up? might have to chuck some bucks in....



Fixa, there's an airport at Bundy and hervey bay, I can pick you up from both of those (and anybody else as well). You should be able to get cheap jetstar flights to Hervey Bay and I can grab you on the way through.
Or if you fly qantas into Bundy I can get you there.

Or are you talking of flying down here in your own Plane??
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## fixa

in a renter, yeah. need to get some hours up so was thinking this would be a good excuse to use with SWMBO....


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

VIA Daintree by any chance ??  

:beer:


----------



## fixa

if you wanna pay the extra, no probs!!


----------



## AndrewQLD

What type of license do you hold and how many hours do you have up?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## InCider

AndrewQLD said:


> What type of license do you hold and how many hours do you have up?
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew


Big Kart Track, Landsborough - Open go-kart. But I'm great on the X Box and a dab hand at the PS2.


----------



## sqyre

howdy all....

I am absolutly amazed at what this post has achieved in about a week..

websites, Logos, etc, etc... its just awesome!!! :super: 



BUT...i must admit..(and i dont want to piss on the parade..)

that i liked the idea of this..



> Could all brewers who enjoyed the last few get togethers please PM me with their email addy.
> I am planning on getting a Qld. brewers group happening (not some stuffy club)
> 
> I would like to have something at the BatCave in March to continue rather than 'kick off' the group of fantastic people I have met.
> 
> Batz


 to highlight.. *



(

Click to expand...

*


> *not some stuffy club)*


Just be carefull.. websites, logo's, etc. can and will cost money.
where there is money required there is Membership
where there is Membership there are Fee's.
where there are Fee's there are Rules
and where there are Rules there is the begining of a *"Stuffy club"*
I don't want to be a kill joy but iv'e seen it happen before..
Sorry just my 2 cents worth.. :huh: 
Sqyre


----------



## browndog

Sqyre,
Don't panic

All will be well

Browndog


----------



## lonte

I hate to sound like a plain old piss pot, but I'm just looking forward to getting together with a group of like-minded people, and drinking lots and lots (yes, and get drunk on) the best beer that is available in Qld. Maybe there'll be a chance to learn and pass on info, but mostly I'd just like to shoot the shit, and RDWHAHB. So roll on March 10/11!!


----------



## sqyre

> I hate to sound like a plain old piss pot, but I'm just looking forward to getting together with a group of like-minded people, and drinking lots and lots (yes, and get drunk on) the best beer that is available in Qld. Maybe there'll be a chance to learn and pass on info, but mostly I'd just like to shoot the shit, and RDWHAHB. So roll on March 10/11!!



I agree whole heartedly lonte..

and i dont want to be a kill joy, yes its exciting and yes i was very into it at first..

but i dont want to see an excellent idea ruined...

Just being cautious...I'm not trying to be Nasty..

I just want go and have a beer with you boys somewhere on a semi-regular basis and relax...  

Sometimes if things get too big too soon some people can be scared away from participating.


I really do love the idea of a regular get together etc.  
Bring it on!!!

Sqyre


----------



## QldKev

I'm in for the 10 as well.

Fixa, AndrewQLD; I'm intrested in car pooling, no point having 100 cars rock up; can take mine/I'll pay my share of the fuel.

QldKev


----------



## fixa

cool... i'll prob be driving so can swing past and pick you guys up if you want. will be coming back the next day.


----------



## AndrewQLD

fixa said:


> cool... i'll prob be driving so can swing past and pick you guys up if you want. will be coming back the next day.



Sounds good to me Fixa, I will throw in a few bucks for fuel to. 

On to the Bat cave  

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Batz

Too early too think of such things perhaps..but

You will need your own bedding at the Cave,if we end up with 30 brewers perhaps think tents?
You guys are bringing munchies,new rule for these things is the host does not do the tucker,we can't keep up Sqyre's standard sorry B) 
If you bring kegs you will need to have all your own gear,no taps free here sorry.
Apart from that eat,drink and be merry.  

Batz


----------



## The King of Spain

Guys

Its all too much for me. I'm doing a big reno as an owner builder and cant keep up. Time is short and I find it hard enough to do a proper AG brew every 10 days without resorting to kits. 

Cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD

Batz said:


> Too early too think of such things perhaps..but
> 
> You will need your own bedding at the Cave,if we end up with 30 brewers perhaps think tents?
> You guys are bringing munchies,new rule for these things is the host does not do the tucker,we can't keep up Sqyre's standard sorry B)
> If you bring kegs you will need to have all your own gear,no taps free here sorry.
> Apart from that eat,drink and be merry.
> 
> Batz



That sounds pretty reasonable Batz, How about we start up a list of brewers who will bring food?

AndrewQld- 4k Home made Sausages, 2 kilo of smoked fish for nibbles


Cheers
Andrew


----------



## stillscottish

What's beer without a curry?
I can bring a couple, and the rice, etc.
Tent no prob for me or a swag in the back of the car.

What sort of time would this kick off Batz?
I'm working until 3 so would get there 5.30 but I'm more than happy to take a day off if people are getting there sooner.

Campbell


----------



## bonj

Please everyone be aware, that if you plan to sleep in your car, and the car is on a public road, you can still be (and people have been) done for drink driving. All they need to show is that you have "control over the vehicle". If you are in your vehicle, or accessing your vehicle, and you have the keys with you, then you are in control whether you are driving or not. This information comes to you from a very competent criminal defence lawyer.

Just trying to raise awareness, so we all have a great time. 

Bring on the 10th!  :beerbang:


----------



## Chad

Not to mention I think you will be fined for sleeping in your car on public property.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Your not too likely to be interupted by passing Coppers down Kin Kin way :lol: , and besides there is plenty of space at the Bat cave to park your swag. Wait till you see the place, it's sort of off the beaten track a bit, in Gods country.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## bonj

> Not to mention I think you will be fined for sleeping in your car on public property.


I wouldn't be surprised...



AndrewQLD said:


> there is plenty of space at the Bat cave to park your swag. Wait till you see the place, it's sort of off the beaten track a bit, in Gods country.


Sounds superb. Sounds like a great atmosphere to share great beer and company. :chug: :beer: 

Keep the above info on file for future reference.


----------



## Batz

Bonj said:


> Please everyone be aware, that if you plan to sleep in your car, and the car is on a public road, you can still be (and people have been) done for drink driving. All they need to show is that you have "control over the vehicle". If you are in your vehicle, or accessing your vehicle, and you have the keys with you, then you are in control whether you are driving or not. This information comes to you from a very competent criminal defence lawyer.
> 
> Just trying to raise awareness, so we all have a great time.
> 
> Bring on the 10th!  :beerbang:



:lol: Nobody will have to sleep in their car on the road,and it's not really a main road out here anyway
I don't think a cop has ever been down our road  

Julie is cooking up one of her curries as well

Campbell, thinking of kicking off around 2.00pm

Batz


----------



## browndog

I'll bring some Jerky for the bar and 5kg or so sausages for the BBQ. You do have a BBQ don't you Batz. I'd like to bring a keg of beer, but don't have the means to dispense yet. Can anyone help?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Batz

I have my party keg set-up you could use browndog,and I do have an old fridge that I could put two taps back on I suppose <_< 

Let me think about this food thing,I have a feeling it may get a bit messy.
For those who have not visited the Cave before here it is :lol: 

Batz


----------



## browndog

Batz said:


> I have my party keg set-up you could use browndog,and I do have an old fridge that I could put two taps back on I suppose <_<
> 
> Let me think about this food thing,I have a feeling it may get a bit messy.
> For those who have not visited the Cave before here it is :lol:
> 
> Batz



Excellent Batz, I think I might have a crack at a Duvel clone for the occasion. That pic looks like a slice of heaven if ever there was one you lucky bugger.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## sqyre

Batz, Looks like you dont exactly have a shopping center next door..

Dont have any local pizza/takeaway shops that deliver???

Someone coming late might be able to do a pick up on the way from pizzahut or domino's

usually when you order over a dozen pizza's you can get them for about $5 each..

Everyone just pays for thier own.. easy..  

(that was my backup if the Pig idea turned to poo.)


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> Dont have any local pizza/takeaway shops that deliver???




:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sqyre

Yeh.. well.. you never know... :angry: 

Might have "Black Stump pizzeria" Gauranteed delivered in 3 Days or its Free!!! :lol: 

Camel team drivers only carry change for a Fifty..  



It was just a thought....


----------



## InCider

Hoo Har! Truly the realm of the gourmand!  

I'll be bringing Chilli rellenos, a kilo of Bacon for the A.M. and ...don't laugh... some beer!







And some bread too... and some tomatoes as well. I loved the Cheese slice BBQ's over a tomato for brekky... it was the 300 brekky beers that made me talk more rubbish... :beerbang: 

InCider.


----------



## bonj

Looks like you guys have well and truly cornered the market for meat, so I'll put my hand up and bring a sufficient amount of potato salad and coleslaw. 

Browndog, that Duvel clone sounds brilliant. I just had a glass the original, and I'd enjoy a few more if I had any. Are you planning on going the 8.5%? A few glasses of that and I'd be out.  

-Bonj


----------



## AndrewQLD

InCider said:


> Hoo Har! Truly the realm of the gourmand!
> 
> I'll be bringing Chilli rellenos, a kilo of Bacon for the A.M. and ...don't laugh... some beer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some bread too... and some tomatoes as well. I loved the Cheese slice BBQ's over a tomato for brekky... it was the 300 brekky beers that made me talk more rubbish... :beerbang:
> 
> InCider.



Hey Incider, are those what the yanks affectionatley refer to as BTC (buffalo Turd Chillies) or something similar? Can't wait to have a go at one of those.
And there is the ATD (Atomic buffalo turd) ATD
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## InCider

AndrewQLD said:


> Hey Incider, are those what the yanks affectionatley refer to as BTC (buffalo Turd Chillies) or something similar? Can't wait to have a go at one of those.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew




Andrew, I just Googled 'buffalo turds' and whoa nellie! 
Buffalo Turds
Mine are pretty close and will be adapting the recipe. My mouth is watering... and it might not be the only place after the chillies have done their work. h34r: 

InCider.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Ha HA, good stuff, sounds like a severe case of Arse Burn on sunday morning. 

ATTENTION all brewers, please bring your own potty to the Bat Cave h34r: :lol: 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## The King of Spain

Batz

Thats some of the nicest country on earth.


----------



## browndog

Bonj said:


> Looks like you guys have well and truly cornered the market for meat, so I'll put my hand up and bring a sufficient amount of potato salad and coleslaw.
> 
> Browndog, that Duvel clone sounds brilliant. I just had a glass the original, and I'd enjoy a few more if I had any. Are you planning on going the 8.5%? A few glasses of that and I'd be out.
> 
> -Bonj



Yes Bonj, it will be as close a clone as possible and hence, 8.5% if everything goes according to plan. I've never tried this beer so I'll be able to get to you be the guinea pig to see if it gets the thumbs up or not. Sounds like there could be some real gastronomic delights from stuffed chillis to smoked fish. Batz, we should just have a list of who is bringing what and leave it at that. If people volunteer to bring something then it should be up to them to do the cooking, leaving the host to man the bar and mingle. What say?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Batz

browndog said:


> Yes Bonj, it will be as close a clone as possible and hence, 8.5% if everything goes according to plan. I've never tried this beer so I'll be able to get to you be the guinea pig to see if it gets the thumbs up or not. Sounds like there could be some real gastronomic delights from stuffed chillis to smoked fish. Batz, we should just have a list of who is bringing what and leave it at that. If people volunteer to bring something then it should be up to them to do the cooking, leaving the host to man the bar and mingle. What say?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




I am pleased you have accepted the roll as 'tucker monitor' browndog,I hope you do a better job than Pat's 'case swap monitor'.
I was a little worried this may all get a bit difficult but sounds like fun now :lol: Lets give it a whirl and see what happens hey?

I'll have a nice vindaloo curry and plenty of eggs for brekky.


Go browndog!!  

Batz


----------



## browndog

Hi Guys,
I'm jumping into my role as "Tucker Monitor" with *relish* haw haw haw. The way I see it, we all want to be enjoying the beer and the company and not to worried about food. I certainly don't want to be chasing blokes for money doing it the "food per head" way. So here is what I propose. The blokes who put their hand up to supply tucker goodonyas. Next time, you can take a back seat and let someone else have a turn, after all, these gatherings are all in the spirit of mateship and I'll be keeping tabs over the future meetings so noone will miss out helping out with the food.
Now, we don't want any of our Brothers taking too much time out of the festivities to prepare _fillet mignions_ and stuff like that. So I propose we fill up on common party fare that requires minimal preparation and cleaning up afterwards and snack on some more gastronomic delights such as Andrews smoked on the premises fish and Inciders butt burning rellenos. If you have a specialty that you would like to offer up, be it bar snacks (I'll be bringing jerky) or some form of unique fingerfood that goes well with a drink then add your name to the list. Batz has a couple of outdoor hotplates so a stew or curry could be an option as you simply need to heat them up.
So it looks like we will be filling up on sausage sangers, snags supplied by me and instead of Bonj bringing coleslaw and potatoe salad, I'll put him down for bread and sauce. Andrew is bringing 1kg of bacon for breakfast but we will need more than that. If you want to put your name to something on the list below or add something of your own great. We will give it a few weeks then I'll take it from there. Remember, I don't want any one person spending more than say $10 or 15 as this is a gratis type thing.


Mrs Batz - Curry
Browndog - Snags - jerky
Bonj - bread and sauce
Incider - rellenos
Andrew - smoked fish - 1kg bacon
more bread and marg
1 kg bacon
1 kg bacon
onions and tomatoes
eggs
disposable plates and bowls
disposable knives and forks and servietes
Screwtop - nuts and bolts
chips and nuts
dips and crackers



As Fukusan say's " Let's get it on"


----------



## Coodgee

> ll be bringing Chilli rellenos, a kilo of Bacon for the A.M. and ...don't laugh... some beer!
> 
> IPB Image
> 
> And some bread too... and some tomatoes as well. I loved the Cheese slice BBQ's over a tomato for brekky... it was the 300 brekky beers that made me talk more rubbish... beerbang.gif




those things look like some kind of miniature pig de-hoofed and baked!!


----------



## TidalPete

browndog said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm jumping into my role as "Tucker Monitor" with *relish* haw haw haw. The way I see it, we all want to be enjoying the beer and the company and not to worried about food. I certainly don't want to be chasing blokes for money doing it the "food per head" way. So here is what I propose. The blokes who put their hand up to supply tucker goodonyas. Next time, you can take a back seat and let someone else have a turn, after all, these gatherings are all in the spirit of mateship and I'll be keeping tabs over the future meetings so noone will miss out helping out with the food.
> Now, we don't want any of our Brothers taking too much time out of the festivities to prepare _fillet mignions_ and stuff like that. So I propose we fill up on common party fare that requires minimal preparation and cleaning up afterwards and snack on some more gastronomic delights such as Andrews smoked on the premises fish and Inciders butt burning rellenos. If you have a specialty that you would like to offer up, be it bar snacks (I'll be bringing jerky) or some form of unique fingerfood that goes well with a drink then add your name to the list. Batz has a couple of outdoor hotplates so a stew or curry could be an option as you simply need to heat them up.
> So it looks like we will be filling up on sausage sangers, snags supplied by me and instead of Bonj bringing coleslaw and potatoe salad, I'll put him down for bread and sauce. Andrew is bringing 1kg of bacon for breakfast but we will need more than that. If you want to put your name to something on the list below or add something of your own great. We will give it a few weeks then I'll take it from there. Remember, I don't want any one person spending more than say $10 or 15 as this is a gratis type thing.
> Mrs Batz - Curry
> Browndog - Snags - jerky
> Bonj - bread and sauce
> Incider - rellenos
> Andrew - smoked fish - 1kg bacon
> more bread and marg
> 1 kg bacon
> 1 kg bacon
> onions and tomatoes
> eggs
> disposable plates and bowls
> disposable knives and forks and servietes
> Screwtop - nuts and bolts
> chips and nuts
> dips and crackers
> TidalPete - 1 kilo bacon - tub margarine - Cajun nuts
> 
> 
> 
> As Fukusan say's " Let's get it on"


----------



## Batz

Almost put your hand up for something then hey Pete? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Batz

(must have been too green)


----------



## QldKev

I'll bring 1kg Bacon

QldKev


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Almost put your hand up for something then hey Pete?
> Batz
> 
> (must have been too green)



Not too overawed by this thing so far so just be happy I'm fronting up. Got a meeting organised with my splinter group on your deck,<_< 
Do I get my usual bed?
Changed the pasta for other stuff as it may be hard to heat up on a bar-b-que plate.
:beer:


----------



## bconnery

I'll put my hand up for a couple of plates of my layered mexican bean dip and some corn chips...


----------



## bonj

browndog said:


> instead of Bonj bringing coleslaw and potatoe salad, I'll put him down for bread and sauce.


Fine by me, mate. That was one of my other options anyway. I'll bring tomato sauce.

-Bonj


----------



## AndrewQLD

I will bring some Blue cheese and crackers as well. Glad to hear you will be there Pete, looking forward to a couple of brews with you  

Cheers
Andrew 

Mrs Batz - Curry
Browndog - Snags - jerky
Bonj - bread and sauce
Incider - rellenos
AndrewQld - smoked fish - 1kg bacon- home made Roquetfort Blue cheese/crackers
more bread and marg
1 kg bacon
1 kg bacon
onions and tomatoes
eggs
disposable plates and bowls
disposable knives and forks and servietes
Screwtop - nuts and bolts
chips and nuts
dips and crackers
TIdal Pete-ik bacon-tub of margarine-cajun nuts


As Fukusan say's " Let's get it on"

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## mobrien

The results of the logo poll (or pole if you have being drinking too much!) are in, and Chad is the winner with just under 50% of the vote. Congratulations!

I got him to do a high resolution version of the logo, and gave him creative freedom to "fix" it up as he saw fit. Once I had the logo, I designed the webpage to fit - and this is where we are at:

http://www.brewerhood.com/ (hit refresh if you see the old non-graphics version!)

What I need now are some photos of previous gatherings of QLD brewers to chuck on the photo page - email them to me matt at mafudesigns.com

Now back to your scheduled programming....

M


----------



## TidalPete

AndrewQLD said:


> Glad to hear you will be there Pete, looking forward to a couple of brews with you
> Cheers
> Andrew




As I you, Andrew.






Cheers.


----------



## Ross

AndrewQLD said:


> I will bring some Blue cheese and crackers as well. Glad to hear you will be there Pete, looking forward to a couple of brews with you
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Andrew, you're already bringing heaps, I'll supply cheese & crackers...

Mrs Batz - Vindaloo curry
Browndog - Snags - jerky
Bonj - bread and sauce
Incider - rellenos
AndrewQld - smoked fish - 1kg bacon- home made Roquetfort Blue cheese/crackers
more bread and marg
1 kg bacon
1 kg bacon
onions and tomatoes
eggs
disposable plates and bowls
disposable knives and forks and servietes
Screwtop - nuts and bolts
chips and nuts
dips and crackers
TIdal Pete-ik bacon-tub of margarine-cajun nuts
Ross - Cheese & crackers
As Fukusan say's " Let's get it on"

Cheers Ross


----------



## Steve

Sometimes I wish I didnt leave Brisbane. You guys are going to have a great time. Good onya Batz for hosting. You should post the pic of that beer on the deck showing the view in "whats in the glass" thread....I'd be putting me swag on the deck.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Screwtop

Sorry guys, my posts #4 #20 and #24 - never said I'd be there, guess everybody assumed, have a family (wife's) do that weekend. Will be missing a great night by the way things are shaping up!


----------



## Jye

Will any hop growers out there have a harvest ale ready to bring along or is it to early?

Mmmmm wouldn't mind trying a wet hop beer


----------



## Screwtop

Jye said:


> Will any hop growers out there have a harvest ale ready to bring along or is it to early?
> 
> Mmmmm wouldn't mind trying a wet hop beer




You'd eat a hop sanwich Jye! Maybe I could make you some hop cookies, think I have a recipe around from a mis-spent youth.


----------



## AndrewQLD

mobrien said:


> The results of the logo poll (or pole if you have being drinking too much!) are in, and Chad is the winner with just under 50% of the vote. Congratulations!
> 
> I got him to do a high resolution version of the logo, and gave him creative freedom to "fix" it up as he saw fit. Once I had the logo, I designed the webpage to fit - and this is where we are at:
> 
> http://www.brewerhood.com/ (hit refresh if you see the old non-graphics version!)
> 
> What I need now are some photos of previous gatherings of QLD brewers to chuck on the photo page - email them to me matt at mafudesigns.com
> 
> Now back to your scheduled programming....
> 
> M



Looks great Mobrien, I have sent you some pics of the first Qld Xmas case swap and also a couple from the bat cave, let me know if you don't get them.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## altstart

:beer: 
I will bring a Pork Vindaloo oo oo for the chilli heads check out the photo of my chilli bush.
If only I could grow hops like the chilli bush.
Really looking forward to this bash.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## Batz

altstart said:


> :beer:
> I will bring a Pork Vindaloo oo oo for the chilli heads check out the photo of my chilli bush.
> If only I could grow hops like the chilli bush.
> Really looking forward to this bash.
> Cheers AltstartView attachment 10881




That's a chilli bush Altstart,Julie's doing a vindaloo as well (beef),I can see the Brewerhood Brothers are no chilli namby pambys !  

Batz


----------



## Jye

Ill bring a 12 pack of TP for the morning after :lol:


----------



## Kiwi_Greg

Put me down for 2 dozen eggs

cheers

Kiwi_Greg


----------



## Batz

Kiwi_Greg said:


> Put me down for 2 dozen eggs
> 
> cheers
> 
> Kiwi_Greg




Greg thanks mate but I have big mobs of chooks,free range organic eggs here.
What about some hash browns?

Batz


----------



## Kiwi_Greg

Batz said:


> Greg thanks mate but I have big mobs of chooks,free range organic eggs here.
> What about some hash browns?
> 
> Batz




Hash Browns it is then 

cheers

Kiwi_Greg


----------



## Batz

Some of you single dudes
There's still plastic plates,plastic knives,forks,napkins

Batz


----------



## InCider

altstart said:


> :beer:
> I will bring a Pork Vindaloo oo oo for the chilli heads check out the photo of my chilli bush.
> If only I could grow hops like the chilli bush.
> Really looking forward to this bash.
> Cheers AltstartView attachment 10881



Altstart, if you ever cut that down you'll need permission from the council!  

Nice work mate.

InCider.


----------



## browndog

March 10th @ the Batcave
Kick off around 2.00pm (or when you get there)



OK, things are coming along nicely, just to collate what we have.

*Appetisers and bar snacks*

Incider - rellenos
Andrew - smoked fish
Tidal Pete - nuts
Ross - cheese & crackers
Browndog - jerky
Bconnery - mexican bean dip and cornchips


*Dinner*

Mrs Batz- Beef Vindaloo
Altstart - vindaloo
Browndog - snags
Bonj - bread and sauce

*Breakfast*

Andrew - 1kg bacon
Tidal Pete - 1kg bacon - marg
QLD Kev - 1kg bacon
Kiwigreg - hash browns
Batz-eggs

So we are still looking for suppliers of

onions and tomatoes
disposable plates and bowls
disposable knifes and forks and servietes
more bread

cheers

Browndog


----------



## fixa

I'll bring onions and tomatoes then


----------



## stillscottish

I've got a heap of those wicker jobbies you put disposable plates on to stop them disgorging on your keks, so I'll bring them and the plates, cuttelry and serviettes (left overs from the party season).

We seem pretty well set up for curry but I can bring some pakora and naans to go with them if you want.

Campbell


----------



## BrissyBrew

Any chance of getting a recap of what was agreed on eg time date and place into the cut and paste section of who is comming, I seemed to missed the date somewhere. 

Definately interested, I could bring a three meats and three chilli dish along I do but its a sleep over and the three beans have a kick specialically when backed with chilli.
Frank.


----------



## Batz

BrissyBrew said:


> Any chance of getting a recap of what was agreed on eg time date and place into the cut and paste section of who is comming, I seemed to missed the date somewhere.
> 
> Definately interested, I could bring a three meats and three chilli dish along I do but its a sleep over and the three beans have a kick specialically when backed with chilli.
> Frank.




Updated Frank,I suppose reading back through a thread can be APITA <_< 

I'll update our members list as well

Batz


----------



## Batz

Batz
Tidalpete
Screwtop
AndrewQld 
Ross
Hoops
Sqyre
Altstart
FNQBunyip
browndog
Jye
Winkle
Frogman
Zizzle
Kiwi Greg
Lonte
Fixa
QldKev
Deaves
Bonji
Mothballs
bconnery
Snow
Aussie Claret
Chad
Old Dog
InCider
stillscottish
Monkale
mobrien


Missed anyone?

Batz


----------



## Batz

Would anyone like me to start a few hop plants?Collect at the brothers get together.
These will be from cuttings so don't expect a large crop next year,I am quite happy to strike a heap in pots if anyone wants some.

Batz


----------



## fixa

Yeah, i'll take some batz! can't offer any in return, but can give you some beers..


----------



## Batz

fixa said:


> Yeah, i'll take some batz! can't offer any in return, but can give you some beers..




It's cool nothing expected mate
OK I'll get a heap happening

Batz

PS I would like a chilli bush from that plant stillscottish


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> Would anyone like me to start a few hop plants?Collect at the brothers get together.
> These will be from cuttings so don't expect a large crop next year,I am quite happy to strike a heap in pots if anyone wants some.
> 
> Batz



Yeah yeah! :super: Please put me down for one of those. I was just telling Browndog the other day that I want to have a go at growing some hops. Do you know what variety you have Batz?

-Bonj


----------



## Batz

Bonj said:


> Yeah yeah! :super: Please put me down for one of those. I was just telling Browndog the other day that I want to have a go at growing some hops. Do you know what variety you have Batz?
> 
> -Bonj




POR
Goldings
Tettnanger
Hallertau


I'll do my best to strike a few of each

Batz


----------



## bonj

Cool. I'd be happy with anything...


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> POR
> Cluster
> Tettnang
> Hallertau
> 
> I'll do my best to strike a few of each
> 
> Batz



Batz,

Please include me for the hops and I'll bring at least one chilli plant to the meet. Will bring seeds as well and distribute under a full moon.  

InCider.


----------



## browndog

Batz, I'd like a cluster to take home. 



> Definately interested, I could bring a three meats and three chilli dish along I do but its a sleep over and the three beans have a kick specialically when backed with chilli.
> Frank.



Frank, obviously you have never woken up in the morning with Tidal Pete around :blink: 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj

InCider said:


> Will bring seeds as well and distribute under a full moon.



Hate to tell you InCider, but my ephemeris tells me the moon will only be at 69% on March 10  

-Bonj


----------



## Batz

Bonj said:


> Hate to tell you InCider, but my ephemeris tells me the moon will only be at 69% on March 10
> 
> -Bonj




Jokes about planting by the moon will not go down well around this neck of the woods

And you won't have to wait till morning before Tidalpete shares his wares :blink: 

batz


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


> Hate to tell you InCider, but my ephemeris tells me the moon will only be at 69% on March 10
> 
> -Bonj



Damn my FHM calendar Bonj. There seems moons on every page!  

I'll distribute the seeds at high tide then. There will be of those somewhere on the day! :blink:


----------



## QldKev

Put me down for a Hallertau, 

I'm happy to take cuttings from mine to bring along (Nugget and MT Hood), if someone can explain how to strike them 

QldKev


----------



## mobrien

Id love any hops cuttings I can get - I don't have any to trade, but do have the perfect place to grow them on my 3.6m tall shed 

Oh, and Batz, my name still isn't on the list - what are you tring to tell me? 

M


----------



## bonj

InCider said:


> Damn my FHM calendar Bonj. There seems moons on every page!
> 
> I'll distribute the seeds at high tide then. There will be of those somewhere on the day!



:lol: Ok... my tide calculator (which is calibrated for Brisbane, so the times will be slightly off, but not enough to notice... especially since the Bat Cave is inland  ) tells me that there are high tides at:
01:00 March 10
13:00 March 10
02:00 March 11

Anyone still able to function by then might score some!  

-Bonj


----------



## Jye

I would love a cutting from anyone with a Columbus or Mt Hood plant  

I used my excellent gardening skills to kill my first rhizome :angry:


----------



## Batz

Jye said:


> I would love a cutting from anyone with a Columbus or Mt Hood plant
> 
> Me too,or anything I have not got
> 
> Batz


----------



## altstart

:beer: 
Hi all I have not grown hops before which is the easiest variety to grow?.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## TidalPete

altstart said:


> :beer:
> Hi all I have not grown hops before which is the easiest variety to grow?.
> Cheers Altstart



Wouldn't have a clue Jim. I find it easier to go to Ross for the hops I need.  
THIS SITE should give you a few clues to get you on your way.

:beer:


----------



## Batz

Batz said:


> POR
> Goldings
> Tettnanger
> Hallertau
> I'll do my best to strike a few of each
> 
> Batz




Ok guys I have taken cutting from these today,hope I will have several of each for anyone who wants them.
Let not count our hops till they take root but  

Oh Goldings not Cluster as said before

Batz


----------



## bonj

Thanks heaps Batz. 

Goldings is probably on the top of my list, so lets hope the cuttings take root.

-Bonj


----------



## Batz

Bonj said:


> Thanks heaps Batz.
> 
> Goldings is probably on the top of my list, so lets hope the cuttings take root.
> 
> -Bonj




Yes one of my favorite too Bonj,and growing by far the best in this climate for some reason.
I started 10 of them so some should kick off

Batz


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


> :lol: Ok... my tide calculator (which is calibrated for Brisbane, so the times will be slightly off, but not enough to notice... especially since the Bat Cave is inland  ) tells me that there are high tides at:
> 01:00 March 10
> 13:00 March 10
> 02:00 March 11
> 
> Anyone still able to function by then might score some!
> 
> -Bonj



Bonj, while we are getting all our data compiled for the event: Tide, Moon etc, we will need the weather too! 

Mr Linky below...

BatCaveWeather Proudly sponsored by The Brewerhood.


----------



## QldKev

BrissyBrew said:


> Any chance of getting a recap of what was agreed on eg time date and place into the cut and paste section of who is comming, I seemed to missed the date somewhere.
> 
> Definately interested, I could bring a three meats and three chilli dish along I do but its a sleep over and the three beans have a kick specialically when backed with chilli.
> Frank.




Can we put this as a topic for our new website? Just easier for the quick jump on jump off users like me. 

QldKev


----------



## Batz

QldKev said:


> Can we put this as a topic for our new website? Just easier for the quick jump on jump off users like me.
> 
> QldKev




Great idea Kev
I'll like a Brewerhood brewing sculptures gallery too

Batz


----------



## Batz

I think browndog has the tucker organized, thanks mate :beerbang: 

One last thing,everyone visiting the cave please bring $2.00 worth of 10c pieces,those who have visited recently will know why....other will discover when your here  


Batz


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> $2.00 worth of 10c pieces,those who have visited recently will know why....other will discover when your here
> Batz



Is it anything like this?


----------



## fixa

That would need $0.20 coins....


----------



## bonj

fixa said:


> That would need $0.20 coins....


The coin mechanism on mine can be adjusted for any coin except the 50c, which won't fit in the slot. Mine is calibrated for 20c.


----------



## TidalPete

Bonj said:


> Is it anything like this?
> View attachment 11034



Post 10


----------



## browndog

Batz said:


> I think browndog has the tucker organized, thanks mate :beerbang:
> 
> One last thing,everyone visiting the cave please bring $2.00 worth of 10c pieces,those who have visited recently will know why....other will discover when your here
> Batz



Yep, pretty close Batz, but a couple of minor things left to get people to bring. Do we have any firm numbers yet?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Batz

browndog said:


> Yep, pretty close Batz, but a couple of minor things left to get people to bring. Do we have any firm numbers yet?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




There's no way numbers will be set yet,as you get close to these things people drop out,the budgie has a headache,lost my thong,beers too green :blink: 
But no problem we'll sort it out.
Think about sleeping guys,you'll need your own gear,plenty of floor space or room for tents.

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> beers too green :blink:
> Batz



You may well be right there Batz? It's a good excuse.


----------



## Batz

Is anyone not recieving Brewerhood emails?

Batz


----------



## browndog

Me Batz, I'll PM you my email addy again.

Browndog


----------



## Batz

browndog said:


> Me Batz, I'll PM you my email addy again.
> 
> Browndog




Cheers old thing
You should have the latest email

Batz


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> Is anyone not recieving Brewerhood emails?
> 
> Batz


I'm not, Batz. I'll also PM you my address.

-Bonj


----------



## InCider

I have been well strapped for time - have had to apply myself at work. Been practising the Rellenos, got few growing in the garden, and have got some brewing going on.

Hella keen for a few lemonades at the BatCave, and see the Brewerhood again. It's gas. Literally!

Are we going to have a theme bier for the meet - my suggestion is wheat stout.  

Any ideas? Best quaffing beer / Alt / Saison (ken hard to find for K&K men) / Ale?

InCider. 
In the Shed.


----------



## AndrewQLD

InCider said:


> I have been well strapped for time - have had to apply myself at work. Been practising the Rellenos, got few growing in the garden, and have got some brewing going on.
> 
> Hella keen for a few lemonades at the BatCave, and see the Brewerhood again. It's gas. Literally!
> 
> Are we going to have a theme bier for the meet - my suggestion is wheat stout.
> 
> Any ideas? Best quaffing beer / Alt / Saison (ken hard to find for K&K men) / Ale?
> 
> InCider.
> In the Shed.



How about "House Beer" bring your favourite brew, whether a couple of bottles or a keg, but something you brew again and again and always have on tap? This should really help us get to know each other as brewers.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## InCider

AndrewQLD said:


> How about "House Beer" bring your favourite brew, whether a couple of bottles or a keg, but something you brew again and again and always have on tap? This should really help us get to know each other as brewers.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Like a signature beer? Tops. My beer would be.. hmmm... cold.  A blonde beer.

Mobrien - I sent you a couple of emails that bounced with some pics of the two swaps I have been to. Could your PM an address I could email them to?

Cheers,

InCider.


----------



## browndog

I think I'll stick my neck out and go with the Duvel clone as I have never made one and there are a heap of Belgian fans up there in the Hinterland. It will be a case of going home with and empty keg or a full one. Hey Andrew, you should do your IPA, I'd love to try that made by the Creator  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## AndrewQLD

Yeah InCider a Signature beer sounds good. I would love to nominate my favourite... WIT but at the moment I am trying to get ahead on my Australian Ale using Nugget and Cluster hops, great quaffer, that has become a firm favourite with all my mates, so I will nominate that.


I have sent a couple of pics to Mobrien as well, did you get them or did they bounce??

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## InCider

AndrewQLD said:


> Yeah InCider a Signature beer sounds good. I would love to nominate my favourite... WIT but at the moment I am trying to get ahead on my Australian Ale using Nugget and Cluster hops, great quaffer, that has become a firm favourite with all my mates, so I will nominate that.
> I have sent a couple of pics to Mobrien as well, did you get them or did they bounce??
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



just got a PM with email address and resent... I will send the pics from Bindi's do (Xmas in July)...

My beer will be... I have no idea. I never plan at all. Whatever cycle is ready. But.... whatever the beer is, it will be Xmas in March Witbier or Xmas in March Alt. Xmas beating the Poms at Cricket Ale... (Sorry Ross! - even without Warney)  

InCider


----------



## bindi

browndog said:


> I think I'll stick my neck out and go with the Duvel clone as I have never made one and there are a heap of Belgian fans up there in the Hinterland. It will be a case of going home with and empty keg or a full one. Hey Andrew, you should do your IPA, I'd love to try that made by the Creator
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Duvel Clone  wish I could make this one, but a MUST attend wedding that weekend  save some for me Browndog and I have some for you to sample , plus a few Saisons and others, do I need to go on? <_< .


----------



## browndog

I'll make sure someone keeps a bottle of it for you Bob.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bconnery

I think we should just bring what we like beer wise. Keeping on Batz's original theme of keeping it simple...

That being said, I may not be able to make it. I am keen but I may be forced to fly to Canberra for a night at the Wig & Pen microbrewery...


----------



## Brad_G

Guys

Ive been missing in action for a while and havent been online. Im interested in meeting with you all too. Ill send a pm to batz. 

brad


----------



## fixa

So are we all getting excited?
33 more sleeps...


----------



## sqyre

Gentlemen, 

by Browndogs mashpaddle, 

I vow to you, 

I will bring an All Grain!!!! .....(Not sure what yet... :huh: )

For the wheels of Brewery construction are in motion... :super: 



See you's there...


----------



## fixa

go sqyre... go sqyre.....


----------



## Batz

fixa said:


> So are we all getting excited?
> 33 more sleeps...




Only 32 sleeps!
View attachment 11336



I better get brewing

Batz


----------



## InCider

oooooh yeah! Can't wait. I'm growing chillis for the sauce and rellenos, brewing beer and waking up in the middle of the night in a sweat having nightmares that I have missed the meet! :blink: 

I'm short of a ride to Batz' high country retreat and cave complex and was wondering if any of the Brisbane brewers can pick me up on the way from Aussie World? I'll chip in of course for fuel and its right on the highway. I'll make sure getogether day is a washing day  

Pedestrianly,

InCider.


----------



## browndog

sqyre said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> by Browndogs mashpaddle,
> 
> I vow to you,
> 
> I will bring an All Grain!!!! .....(Not sure what yet... :huh: )
> 
> For the wheels of Brewery construction are in motion... :super:
> 
> 
> 
> See you's there...



Brew something that is good "young" Bruce  that or you better get a move on with the brewery.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Batz

browndog said:


> Brew something that is good "young" Bruce  that or you better get a move on with the brewery.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




I here by make sqyre's brew the "Brew of the Night" to be sampled by all......no pressure mate  

Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> I here by make sqyre's brew the "Brew of the Night" to be sampled by all......no pressure mate
> 
> Batz


I'm really keen too Sqyre! Don't worry - no pressure. Only 29 of us. Might have to be a double batch? :blink: 

I'll bring some Shed Liquor. Gives me splinters.  

InCider.


----------



## Batz

I know this is still a while off guys,all my spare beds are taken so think about sleeping on the floor,your car,a tent or what ever.
Apart from snakes,dingoes,hippies I think you'll be safe.

Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> I know this is still a while off guys,all my spare beds are taken so think about sleeping on the floor,your car,a tent or what ever.
> Apart from snakes,dingoes,hippies I think you'll be safe.
> 
> Batz



Got any goats? Sqyre promised goats and ... well... I'm still kind of looking ... 
nah... just kidding!

I'll be taking some of your rich green turf to sleep on, taking in the stars.  

How do you give a farmer two acres? :huh:


----------



## browndog

Yep, it will be a swag under the stars for me too. And, I've decided the Duvel is out, I've never done one, never even tasted one and don't know if I'd like it or not. I'm going to go with something a little more familiar.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Batz

Are we all self contained as per serving kegs now?

Batz


----------



## browndog

I think I should be right now Batz, I'm busy obtaining all the bits needed to construct a single keg mini-bar that should turn out a treat.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## sqyre

Batz said:


> I here by make sqyre's brew the "Brew of the Night" to be sampled by all......no pressure mate
> 
> Batz





Oh sh*t........ :blink:


----------



## jimmyjack

I know I am not a member but I would like to join this distguished club at some point. What about if I sent some Knappstein and Macs up with Ross for you guys to trial?

Cheers, JJ


----------



## altstart

:beer: 
A most generous offer Jimmyjack. Knowing my fellow members as I do I can hear the shouts of approval. Many thanks.
Cheers Altstart :chug:


----------



## browndog

I just want everyone to know Jimmyjack is a real person, I met him once at Ross place. He is not some spirit or demi-god mysteriously making yummy commercial beer appear at our turn outs. Come on Jimmy..... hope you are not waiting till your new born leaves home  


cheers

Browndog


----------



## jimmyjack

> just want everyone to know Jimmyjack is a real person, I met him once at Ross place. He is not some spirit or demi-god mysteriously making yummy commercial beer appear at our turn outs. Come on Jimmy..... hope you are not waiting till your new born leaves home



Na mate I am hankering for a good ol piss up, Just trying to get the fam into a routine and then I will be able to manouever with a litte bit of freedom.

Cheers, JJ


----------



## browndog

jimmyjack said:


> Na mate I am hankering for a good ol piss up, Just trying to get the fam into a routine and then I will be able to manouever with a litte bit of freedom.
> 
> Cheers, JJ



Right, I'll remember that. Think brewdayipswichapril.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Batz

jimmyjack said:


> I know I am not a member but I would like to join this distguished club at some point. What about if I sent some Knappstein and Macs up with Ross for you guys to trial?
> 
> Cheers, JJ




Why not come up yourself JJ
Pleased to have you aboard

Batz


----------



## InCider

altstart said:


> :beer:
> A most generous offer Jimmyjack. Knowing my fellow members as I do I can hear the shouts of approval. Many thanks.
> Cheers Altstart :chug:



I vote JimmyJack is awarded the first DSK : "Distinguished Service Keg" medal at the inaugural meet at the Batcave complex and Resort.  

Of course, hosts of previous swaps are automatically awarded DSKs and all futures hosts  Great work had been done by all. "to the photopage Brewman!"

InCider.


----------



## Batz

I am hoping someone will put their hand up for the next meeting at their place in 3 months time during the Batcave meet.
Don't jump in now,have a think about it  


There will be regular meets at the cave :beer:  :chug: 

Batz


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

3 month would be June , are you thinking of a june meet befor xmas in july. 
Are we planning a SWAP for xmas in july? I would like to come down for a july sawp , but don't like my chances of getting south befor that. 

Just some thoughts of an isolated bunyip.

Flood waters have gone down here now and its stopped rainning , for awhile anyway.

:beer:


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> I know this is still a while off guys,all my spare beds are taken so think about sleeping on the floor,your car,a tent or what ever.
> Apart from snakes,dingoes,hippies I think you'll be safe.
> 
> Batz



I would hereby like to signal my intention to crash on the floor. Unlike some more prepared brothers, my sleeping arrangements will require a roof. Hopefully the snakes and dingoes will leave me alone, :unsure: and the hippies could quite easily mistake me for one of their own B) 

I'm excited!  

-Bonj


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> oooooh yeah! Can't wait. I'm growing chillis for the sauce and rellenos, brewing beer and waking up in the middle of the night in a sweat having nightmares that I have missed the meet! :blink:
> 
> I'm short of a ride to Batz' high country retreat and cave complex and was wondering if any of the Brisbane brewers can pick me up on the way from Aussie World? I'll chip in of course for fuel and its right on the highway. I'll make sure getogether day is a washing day
> 
> Pedestrianly,
> 
> InCider.



InCider,
not being as organised as everyone else I'm not confirmed as going yet - however will be happy to give you a lift if possible. Should know for sure end of next week, then you all can put me down for the last minute stuff required, tent is packed  .
beers,
Winkle


----------



## Zizzle

Anyone going up from down this way? Brad?


----------



## InCider

I want a Brewerhood embroidered singlet. (wife beater or Jackie Howe). I'll ask this lady I know at a Tshirt place what the go is for cost per item, a doz, 2x doz etc.

InCider.


----------



## InCider

Buuuuuuuuuump! I'm excited!

I went to BNE today to get the jalapenos for the rellenos, beer is bubbling away in the shed and I'm excited!  

My brewing is suffering a bit with the high temps, but have been trying to keep all brewing below 22c... my shed is ..well.. exposed.

How are all the other Brewerhood Bros doing?

InCider.


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> Buuuuuuuuuump! I'm excited!
> 
> I went to BNE today to get the jalapenos for the rellenos, beer is bubbling away in the shed and I'm excited!
> 
> My brewing is suffering a bit with the high temps, but have been trying to keep all brewing below 22c... my shed is ..well.. exposed.
> 
> How are all the other Brewerhood Bros doing?
> 
> InCider.




I should have 5 beers on tap

Who needs gas and a tap for their keg? I know Andrew does so I may have to drag out my old fridge and fit the taps back,it will take one more keg.

We had 122mm of rain on Monday night and 32mm last night so things should be nice and green here,including someone beer I suppose <_< 

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> I should have 5 beers on tap
> 
> We had 122mm of rain on Monday night and 32mm last night so things should be nice and green here,including someone beer I suppose
> 
> Batz



Question? ---- Does green AG taste better than kit at a get together??? :blink: 

:beer:


----------



## InCider

TidalPete said:


> Question? ---- Does green AG taste better than kit at a get together??? :blink:
> 
> :beer:



It depends what time in the night you try it!


----------



## monkale

InCider said:


> Buuuuuuuuuump! I'm excited!
> 
> I went to BNE today to get the jalapenos for the rellenos, beer is bubbling away in the shed and I'm excited!
> 
> My brewing is suffering a bit with the high temps, but have been trying to keep all brewing below 22c... my shed is ..well.. exposed.
> 
> How are all the other Brewerhood Bros doing?
> 
> InCider.





Iv shined My drinking boots, got my leave pass, had to ditch a wedding on the day so I can attend  but Im sure it will be worth it as I missed the case swap have to make up for lost time . But I wont have any good AG brews to bring just yet  Ill bring something but . 
Is there anything else that is still on the need to bring along list, Ill be in for bringing along whatever. looking forward to it .

Cheers Monkale


----------



## Batz

monkale said:


> Iv shined My drinking boots, got my leave pass, had to ditch a wedding on the day so I can attend  but Im sure it will be worth it as I missed the case swap have to make up for lost time . But I wont have any good AG brews to bring just yet  Ill bring something but .
> Is there anything else that is still on the need to bring along list, Ill be in for bringing along whatever. looking forward to it .
> 
> Cheers Monkale




You need to talk to Browndog on that front ,he's the "bringing stuff" monitor

Pete why not bring one of your kegs?


Batz


----------



## monkale

Batz said:


> You need to talk to Browndog on that front ,he's the "bringing stuff" monitor
> 
> Pete why not bring one of your kegs?
> Batz





No worries Batz I shall do just that.


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Pete why not bring one of your kegs?
> Batz



Batz,

I may not be able to make it yet? I feel an appointment coming on.


----------



## browndog

I will be racking my Duvel clone on friday and brewing one of Andrew's IPAs. If the duvel is no good I'll bring the IPA. Batz, I should have my party setup going by then so I'll be OK. Instead of jerky (which does not go far) I'll bring the nutz and boltz seeing as though Mike is not attending.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Brad_G

Zizzle said:


> Anyone going up from down this way? Brad?





Zizzle , 





Count me in. We can go in one car or something? 



Brad


----------



## Batz

I'll buy some stick-on labels for name tags again,we have a few new members (and I'll have forgotten your names)
Sorry not as flash as last time

Batz


----------



## browndog

Batz said:


> I'll buy some stick-on labels for name tags again,we have a few new members (and I'll have forgotten your names)
> Sorry not as flash as last time
> 
> Batz



No need to buy Batz, I have a large roll of those labels Mate.

Browndog


----------



## Zizzle

Brad_G said:


> Zizzle , Count me in. We can go in one car or something?



Yep, excellent.

3:36AM, dunno weather that is an early riser or the end of a big night.

Hey, has anyone heard from wildayeast?

I still have some beers and gear of his from the Chrissy swap, and he may be keen to come to this one.


----------



## Brad_G

zizzle,

3:36 QLD time. Doesnt work suck!!! 

Ill call ya soon, have fun in sydney.

Brad


----------



## sqyre

Zizzle said:


> Yep, excellent.
> 
> 3:36AM, dunno weather that is an early riser or the end of a big night.
> 
> Hey, has anyone heard from wildayeast?
> 
> I still have some beers and gear of his from the Chrissy swap, and he may be keen to come to this one.



No, i havent seen him online for ages.

I did a search for his posts and his last one was that he was leaving to come to the xmas case swap..

Sh*t, last time i saw him he was trying to lick his eyeball after trying my Stinky American Brown K+K... 

My signature says " What doesnt kill ya, only makes you stronger"

Maybe he wasn't quite strong enough?? :unsure: 

Hope he's ok... :unsure:


----------



## Batz

For those who have not been to the raging metropolis of Kin Kin,as it get a little closer I'll PM out "how to get to the cave" instruction sheet.Exta one for Tidalpete :lol: 

Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> For those who have not been to the raging metropolis of Kin Kin,as it get a little closer I'll PM out "how to get to the cave" instruction sheet.Exta one for Tidalpete :lol:
> 
> Batz


Bonj wants to know about the parking.


----------



## bonj

InCider said:


> Bonj wants to know about the parking.



Eek! Good thing we're taking Browndog's car!


----------



## Batz

More like this.......hey Screwtop?


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> More like this.......hey Screwtop?



Is that the last car that missed the jump for the in-tree parking?  :unsure:


----------



## Batz

Can I get a few numbers here please,if you can add your name to the list if your attending the Batcave Brewerhood meet

Batz


----------



## fixa

Batz
Fixa


----------



## AndrewQLD

Batz
Fixa
AndrewQld


----------



## bonj

Batz
Fixa
AndrewQld
Bonj


----------



## browndog

Batz
Fixa
AndrewQld
Bonj
Browndog


----------



## Zizzle

Batz
Fixa
AndrewQld
Bonj
Browndog
Zizzle


----------



## Kiwi_Greg

Batz
Fixa
AndrewQld
Bonj
Browndog
Zizzle
Kiwi_Greg


----------



## InCider

Batz
Fixa
AndrewQld
Bonj
Browndog
Zizzle
Kiwi_Greg
InCider


----------



## QldKev

Batz
Fixa
AndrewQld
Bonj
Browndog
Zizzle
Kiwi_Greg
InCider
QldKev


----------



## sqyre

Batz
Fixa
AndrewQld
Bonj
Browndog
Zizzle
Kiwi_Greg
InCider
QldKev

Sqyre


----------



## sqyre

Should we also do the "who is bringing what" thing again, like we did for the xmas swap???

or did we decide to just *bring our own* munchies, dinner , breaky, etc. ??

(already too many posts to read back through..)



*Batz *- so how are you for room if we bring matresses or similar to sleep on? (i think someone has asked before but....  )

Any shed/carport space out of the weather? if not i have a tent.(it was last erected about 9years ago and it was nearly 20years old then)


----------



## browndog

Sqyre, I'll get a post out as soon as I know how many are coming regarding the food. As far as accomodation is concerned, I think we need to work out who is bringing a tent and how big it is (or something like that)

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Brad_G

Batz
Fixa
AndrewQld
Bonj
Browndog
Zizzle
Kiwi_Greg
InCider
QldKev
Sqyre
Brad_G

Hey batz, good to see your on the list!!! Seeing as though its your place and all....!!!!!!


----------



## Batz

Plenty of under cover patio,bar room,lounge etc


Batz


----------



## Batz

Brad_G said:


> Batz
> Fixa
> AndrewQld
> Bonj
> Browndog
> Zizzle
> Kiwi_Greg
> InCider
> QldKev
> Sqyre
> Brad_G
> 
> Hey batz, good to see your on the list!!! Seeing as though its your place and all....!!!!!!




Yep pleased I could make it too :lol: :lol:


----------



## stillscottish

Batz
Fixa
AndrewQld
Bonj
Browndog
Zizzle
Kiwi_Greg
InCider
QldKev
Sqyre
Brad_G
StillScottish


----------



## Batz

Batz
Fixa
AndrewQld
Bonj
Browndog
Zizzle
Kiwi_Greg
InCider
QldKev
Sqyre
Brad_G
StillScottish


Just the dirty dozen :lol: 

Batz


----------



## monkale

Batz
Fixa
AndrewQld
Bonj
Browndog
Zizzle
Kiwi_Greg
InCider
QldKev
Sqyre
Brad_G
StillScottish
Monkale

Now its the dirty bakers dozen Batz  


Cheers Monkale


----------



## stillscottish

monkale said:


> Batz
> Fixa
> AndrewQld
> Bonj
> Browndog
> Zizzle
> Kiwi_Greg
> InCider
> QldKev
> Sqyre
> Brad_G
> StillScottish
> Monkale
> 
> Now its the dirty bakers dozen Batz
> Cheers Monkale




Ahh, but we're all Master Bakers  

Cheers


----------



## Batz

Batz
Fixa
AndrewQld
Bonj
Browndog
Zizzle
Kiwi_Greg
InCider
QldKev
Sqyre
Brad_G
StillScottish
Monkale


I was expecting a few more,but hey who cares  
Glad you dudes can make it,I know a few have had family things come up on the 10th,and then the goldfish could have a headache hey? <_< 

Batz


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Just the wrong time of the year up here. Could have a couple of meters of water in my bar/brewery.. I'll be having a few here anyway just to be there in spirt.. LOL 

Will be in for later events.. 

:beer:


----------



## Batz

There's some very cheap airfares ATM.you could fly down for under $100

Batz


----------



## browndog

Batz said:


> Batz
> Fixa
> AndrewQld
> Bonj
> Browndog
> Zizzle
> Kiwi_Greg
> InCider
> QldKev
> Sqyre
> Brad_G
> StillScottish
> Monkale
> I was expecting a few more,but hey who cares
> Glad you dudes can make it,I know a few have had family things come up on the 10th,and then the goldfish could have a headache hey? <_<
> 
> Batz



Still early days yet I reckon Batz, I'm sure the list will be a lot bigger by the end of the month.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle

I'm still working on a leave pass <_< but should be ok provided I don't stand on my d*ck this weekend.


----------



## bconnery

I'm waiting on confirmation of my trip to Canberra. 

Otherwise I am definitely keen...


----------



## Batz

browndog said:


> Still early days yet I reckon Batz, I'm sure the list will be a lot bigger by the end of the month.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Who cares anyway browndog,looks like a fine lot of brewers to me.
May even be a spare bed now  

Beer,beer.chilli,beer,curry,beer,chilli,beer,curry,beer   

Batz


----------



## fixa

I'm a spaz. can we have a recap on who's bringing what?
I'm lazy too, far too lazy too search back through the thread.
Batz, can i take you up on the spare bed offer?
Cheers.


----------



## Batz

fixa said:


> I'm a spaz. can we have a recap on who's bringing what?
> I'm lazy too, far too lazy too search back through the thread.
> Batz, can i take you up on the spare bed offer?
> Cheers.




Spare beds yours

Batz


----------



## InCider

Bloody quick Fixa! I'll be outside with Sqyre's goat if he brings her!


----------



## fixa

lol incider..
cheers batz....


----------



## browndog

fixa said:


> I'm a spaz. can we have a recap on who's bringing what?
> I'm lazy too, far too lazy too search back through the thread.
> Batz, can i take you up on the spare bed offer?
> Cheers.



Fixa, I'll wait till the end of the month when the numbers should be confirmed then I'll do a recap as to who is bringing what.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## sqyre

InCider said:


> Bloody quick Fixa! I'll be outside with Sqyre's goat if he brings her!



Looks like its you and me Sean, outside high fiving at each end of a bit of blow up mutton.. :beer: :lol:


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> Looks like its you and me Sean, outside high fiving at each end of a bit of blow up mutton.. :beer: :lol:




Is someone bringing Barrbraa? :super: 

Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Is someone bringing Barrbraa? :super:
> 
> Batz



It's not for ewes all to share, just Sqyre and I!


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> It's not for ewes all to share, just Sqyre and I!




Last time she was a good sport


----------



## InCider

I fell hoof over heels :wub: 

"I love the way ewe talk, 
Ewe walk..."


----------



## PistolPatch

Only 376 posts here - what are you guys doing?

I got dial-up on today (still have to wait a week or two for broadband)and this thread had to be my first visit of course. Good to see Barrbraa hasn't been forgotten or Sqyre's goat. Speaking from personal experience, these two are a lot more accomodating than InCider's sister  



FNQ Bunyip said:


> I'll be having a few here anyway just to be there in spirt.. LOL



Looks like Ned and I better have a phone session on the night to lend you guys some long-distance moral support. TidalPete's AHB password would make our session a little more fun though Batz as we will need to send out some PM's 

Hope to see the list above get a lot longer. You'll never be refused service at Batz's bar (unlike the second pub he and I went to in Perth), you can be rest-assured any stickers you exhibit on prominent walls will probably stay there (unlike the first pub we went to in Perth), you won't have to wake Mrs Batz in the middle of the night for the taxi number to get home (like we had to do in Perth) and if you're a little lonely at bedtime, there's no goat or sheep, instead, there's a commune of hippies just over the hill. Perfect!

Spot ya,
Pat

P.S. Browndog, I see sjc isn't on the list. Send him a PM - you need him to be there with his craft-made bread and cheese!


----------



## Batz

Thankyou Pat <_< 

Now I am sorry about his fellow Brewerhoods

At the Batcave I have had to impose random 'drug and alcohol' testing...sorry it's a safety initiave only,and has been put in place for your common good.

Therefore anyone found with/or under the influence will be admitted.....all others turned away :beerbang: 


Batz


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Poor old BaarBaara...she was busy that night.......  

Must have been all the brewers feeling too comfortable in Squires Pub  


Cant attend you place Batz...something about Hippies lurking around and the fact that the government wont allow us to use guns late at night h34r:


----------



## sqyre

I may have to retract my statement about bringing an AG... The brew rig isn't quite finished yet and my daughters biffy is this weekend so i'm gunna be pushin poo up hill to get a batch on in time for the 10th.

Fingers crossed i might be able to have a brew up on monday/tuesday morning..

you think it will ok to bring to the meet?? Bit green maybe?? :blink: 



Sqyre..


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> I may have to retract my statement about bringing an AG... The brew rig isn't quite finished yet and my daughters biffy is this weekend so i'm gunna be pushin poo up hill to get a batch on in time for the 10th.
> 
> Fingers crossed i might be able to have a brew up on monday/tuesday morning..
> 
> you think it will ok to bring to the meet?? Bit green maybe?? :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> Sqyre..




No,No.No Sqyre

You promised!

Now do it,or get around to someones place and do an AG on their gear.

Anyone willing to help the guy who put on the Xmas swap?

Batz


----------



## Ducatiboy stu

Sqyre


Can you get to Grafton.... 


It only took me 5hrs to get home from your place.... h34r:


----------



## browndog

Brucie, your welcome to come to my place and do a brew on either friday or saturday mate.

cheers

Browndog

Stu, I took 3 1/2 yrs to get to 500 posts


----------



## sqyre

browndog said:


> Brucie, your welcome to come to my place and do a brew on either friday or saturday mate.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog
> 
> Stu, I took 3 1/2 yrs to get to 500 posts





Thanks for the offer mate, but i'm gunna be flat out untill sunday arvo. Hopefully i can get my first AG off then. Maybe Monday morning...

she'll be right :super: ...........................................I hope.. :blink:


----------



## fixa

17 more sleeps.... better make it quick sqyre!!!!!


----------



## Ross

fixa said:


> 17 more sleeps.... better make it quick sqyre!!!!!



Heaps of time for a wheatie, hey batz  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Batz

Ross said:


> Heaps of time for a wheatie, hey batz
> 
> Cheers Ross



Well you could slip in an Ale with Nottingham Ross

I take it you can't make it then mate? I have given away your bed h34r: 

I do see the chilli heads are still all coming  

Batz


----------



## sqyre

Its always an up hill battle with these brewer get togethers...

Knocked my kettle and cracked the flange.... leaking like a bastard.. :angry: 

Stuffed my back last night at work too..so i dont have access to an oxy to fix the leak..

it never ends...

might be ducking up the road for a fresh wort kit... :blink: 

see how we go...



Sqyre..


----------



## Ross

Batz said:


> I take it you can't make it then mate? I have given away your bed h34r:
> 
> Batz



As I told you... I won't know for definate either way until nearer the day & you'd be the first to know - & now my beds gone  

Cheers Ross...


----------



## fixa

ah i can give the bed up as it was already spoken for.... happy to sleep in my car so an older person can sllep in comfort


----------



## bconnery

Ross said:


> As I told you... I won't know for definate either way until nearer the day & you'd be the first to know - & now my beds gone
> 
> Cheers Ross...



Now Ross, it's not like you need an actual bed to sleep. A sofa, a chair, standing up...

But the best part is, the beer glass never seems to drop


----------



## InCider

Ross, Sqyre and I will give up Baaabara if it's a cold and lonely night  

InCider.


----------



## Batz

Ross said:


> As I told you... I won't know for definate either way until nearer the day & you'd be the first to know - & now my beds gone
> 
> Cheers Ross...




Tidalpete had a bed as well but he's not on the list either

Batz


----------



## fixa

Does this hold the record for longest thread ever yet?


----------



## Batz

fixa said:


> Does this hold the record for longest thread ever yet?




Only 401 posts here fixa

Now this is a record thread

Qld xmas case thread

Over 700 there !
Bloody Queenslanders

Batz


----------



## bconnery

98% likelihood that I will be out of this one. 

That weekend is the date for my trip to the Wig & Pen...


----------



## InCider

bconnery said:


> 98% likelihood that I will be out of this one.
> 
> That weekend is the date for my trip to the Wig & Pen...



No worries Moose. There will be more no doubt.


----------



## bindi

bconnery said:


> 98% likelihood that I will be out of this one.
> 
> That weekend is the date for my trip to the Wig & Pen...



Loved my trip to the Wig & Pen, that's my wife's son leaning on the bar, a shinny bum in the public service.
Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## browndog

Hi, All,
just racked (again) my Duvel clone for the get together. It has gone from 1.072 to 1.004 so it looks like turning out around 9% Dropping this low I though it would be bereft (sp) of flavour though after taking a sip from the test jar I found it to have your typical Belgian flavours. I'll keep it racked for another week then filter and keg then gas a few days before the do. How are your brews going?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## sqyre

I don't have a hope of doing an ALL-GRAIN in time...

I rushed a few things during the week and i'm finding myself having to re-do most of them...

Perhaps i should pull-out of the meet as i wont have anything to contribute.  

I could bring my weber and do some of those smokey chicken legs i did for lunch at the xmas case swap for the boys on the night??

Best i can do beer wise is possibly a fresh wort kit..

sorry guys, i let the team down.. :unsure: 



Sqyre....


----------



## browndog

> Perhaps i should pull-out of the meet as i wont have anything to contribute.


That's rubbish Sqyre... Your company is more valued than any beer you could bring along. I'll hear no more talk like that. There will be heaps of beer there to consume. As for the smokey chicken legs, that is another matter. But we will sort that out a little later when we have definite numbers.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> I don't have a hope of doing an ALL-GRAIN in time...
> 
> I rushed a few things during the week and i'm finding myself having to re-do most of them...
> 
> Perhaps i should pull-out of the meet as i wont have anything to contribute.
> 
> I could bring my weber and do some of those smokey chicken legs i did for lunch at the xmas case swap for the boys on the night??
> 
> Best i can do beer wise is possibly a fresh wort kit..
> 
> sorry guys, i let the team down.. :unsure:
> 
> Sqyre....



Don't sweat it mate. I'll be bringing K&K as my liquid contribution. Later on in the evening no-one will notice the difference!  

Sean


----------



## Batz

Don't stress Sqyre
Heaps of beer here mate,just bring yourself and what ever the tucker monitor says  

Looking forward to a beer with you and the others on the 10th :beer: 

Batz


----------



## sqyre

Thanks guys....  

It just goes to show that anything made in haste...can be a waste..

but i'm confident i will have it sorted soon...

Let me know about the smokey chook...and if anyone has a spare weber we can do a decent batch on the night.  2 webers = about 8 kilos of smokey marinated legs. YUM. :super: 



Sqyre..


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> Thanks guys....
> 
> It just goes to show that anything made in haste...can be a waste..
> 
> but i'm confident i will have it sorted soon...
> 
> Let me know about the smokey chook...and if anyone has a spare weber we can do a decent batch on the night.  2 webers = about 8 kilos of smokey marinated legs. YUM. :super:
> 
> 
> 
> Sqyre..



If you want to do that Sqyre I am sure it'll be ok,but only one batch mate,we have heaps of tucker coming.
I have a weber you can use.

Batz


----------



## browndog

sqyre said:


> Thanks guys....
> 
> It just goes to show that anything made in haste...can be a waste..
> 
> but i'm confident i will have it sorted soon...
> 
> Let me know about the smokey chook...and if anyone has a spare weber we can do a decent batch on the night.  2 webers = about 8 kilos of smokey marinated legs. YUM. :super:
> 
> 
> 
> Sqyre..



Brucie, a few weeks back I bought this smoker from an old bloke selling king browns near me. It is about 30" long by 18" wide and 24" high. It has 3 levels of racks in it. Sounds perfect for your chicken legs. Let me know if you want me to bring it.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## PistolPatch

InCider said:


> no-one will notice the difference!



Amazing what some brewers believe. I told Sean that when it came to his sister that I wouldn't kiss and tell.

Has everyone got their emails with the attached .jpg's?


----------



## InCider

PistolPatch said:


> Amazing what some brewers believe. I told Sean that when it came to his sister that I wouldn't kiss and tell.
> 
> Has everyone got their emails with the attached .jpg's?



G'dayBloke! Just checked my emails and I didn't have one from you - is it because I joked about AG & KK?  Bugger.

I hope the pics aren't of my sister! :blink:


----------



## Batz

Hells Bells ! Pat  

That's amazing stuff mate,not for the kids but! Perhaps warn people not to open the images in public.
Cheers for the email all the same.

Batz


----------



## QldKev

Just reading a quite a few are bringing brews; being just a K&K without portable beer equip (no bottles, or portable kegs setup) I would be more than happy to bring some extra food if I can have find beers for the night. Maybe the "bring list" could be food and/or beer ?? just an idea. Looking forward to meeting you all...

QldKev


----------



## PistolPatch

Batz: Just got an email from Sean and he wants the pics too :huh:


----------



## Batz

PistolPatch said:


> Batz: Just got an email from Sean and he wants the pics too :huh:




:blink: :huh: :unsure:


----------



## InCider

They ARE of my sister! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

(Why am I so keen to see them? Must be the trip to Kin Kin coming up - getting into the spirit of things. When in Rome...)


----------



## Batz

QldKev said:


> Just reading a quite a few are bringing brews; being just a K&K without portable beer equip (no bottles, or portable kegs setup) I would be more than happy to bring some extra food if I can have find beers for the night. Maybe the "bring list" could be food and/or beer ?? just an idea. Looking forward to meeting you all...
> 
> QldKev




Just turn up Kev
As I said beer is never a problem at these do's

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch

InCider said:


> They ARE of my sister! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> (Why am I so keen to see them? Must be the trip to Kin Kin coming up - getting into the spirit of things. When in Rome...)



Oh Sean- you are the best frivoulous poster ever :beerbang: 

(Mind you, Batz is the best stepping stone to aforesaid posts and Screwtop the best for making it a long river crossing!)

Seriously though, it would be great to meet your sister. Last time I was in Sydney I really just had to come and go.

 
Pat


----------



## InCider

PistolPatch said:


> Amazing what some brewers believe. I told Sean that when it came to his sister that I wouldn't kiss and tell.
> 
> Has everyone got their emails with the attached .jpg's?



It's taken me 3 tallies and a few hours to realise that there were no pics. :blink: 

D'oh!


----------



## InCider

PistolPatch said:


> Oh Sean- you are the best frivoulous poster ever :beerbang:
> 
> 
> 
> Pat



I know SFA about brewing beer. That's why!


----------



## PistolPatch

Must have pressed the post button a second before you - see above!


----------



## InCider

PP, will you fly over for the meet ( I heard the cops in South Australia don't like mobile breweries ) in march or wait until the next one? Who will be the next "jake the mus"?  

InCider.

PS I have been contemplating steralizing solution but still haven't got there yet. No probs, so no hurry. :blink: 

PPS I met Rose Hancock when I was in Perth Last, a she had bent her 320SLK whilst driving. Can you send her over to SE QLD? I want to live in a bigger house and need someone to iron my hop sock.


----------



## PistolPatch

Excuse the out-of-State posting guys but if you want this thread to go over 700 you have to out-source - Telstra does it - and the best place to out-source to is WA cos I'm here ^_^ 

InCider: All this frivolous posting is great but I have just made the biggest brewing error I have ever 'ken made. AGHHHHHHHHHH! I am never brewing, drinking and posting simultaneously again!!!!!

Anyway, back on topic....

I just rolled over and Rose says, "I love see Seany Boy again. He has werry big presents. Ooooh Patchy, not as big a present as that. Haw."

No translator here so not too sure what that means but it looks like she'd be happy if you moved over.


----------



## InCider

PistolPatch said:


> Excuse the out-of-State posting guys but if you want this thread to go over 700 you have to out-source - Telstra does it - and the best place to out-source to is WA cos I'm here ^_^
> 
> InCider: All this frivolous posting is great but I have just made the biggest brewing error I have ever 'ken made. AGHHHHHHHHHH! I am never brewing, drinking and posting simultaneously again!!!!!
> 
> Anyway, back on topic....
> 
> I just rolled over and Rose says, "I love see Seany Boy again. He has werry big presents. Ooooh Patchy, not as big a present as that. Haw."
> 
> No translator here so not too sure what that means but it looks like she'd be happy if you moved over.



Berry powfull man misser pash! 

Brewing and drinking is Ok, but you'll agree with me that it is 'uncool' to drink and hop. Drink and hop: Your're a loser. 'FERK! the tap is spilling bullets!' 'Why is my foot warm/scolded/infected?"

InCider.


----------



## Batz

Well not next weekend but the one after  

Looks like numbers are about what they will be,perhaps we should look at tucker browndog.

Who needs a 'How to get to the Cave' set of instructions?

Dams full to the brim for those who may like a swim in the morning,things live in there but  

View attachment 11596

This morning


Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD

Wow Jeff, looks even better than before if that's possible. How about some smoked Eel, I'm bringing down the kipper box, and we could clean out your Dam too, whos got fishing rods :lol: ?.
Yummo

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Well not next weekend but the one after
> 
> Looks like numbers are about what they will be,perhaps we should look at tucker browndog.
> 
> Who needs a 'How to get to the Cave' set of instructions?
> 
> Dams full to the brim for those who may like a swim in the morning,things live in there but
> 
> View attachment 11596
> 
> This morning
> Batz


Nice and green Batz. Beautiful. Where were you going with your dog?


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> Nice and green Batz. Beautiful. Where were you going with your dog?




To start the pump,I pump up from a spring further up the hills for irrigation.

Plenty of eels in the dam Andrew,I'll love someone to catch a few.
Early start? Fishing at the dam? Party keg? :chug: 

Batz


----------



## fixa

Beer? there's gonna be beer there? lol
Batz.. can you give me instructions the back way from gympie, or is it quicker to just keep coming through south by the highway?


----------



## Batz

fixa said:


> Beer? there's gonna be beer there? lol
> Batz.. can you give me instructions the back way from gympie, or is it quicker to just keep coming through south by the highway?




I can give you instructions via the Cedar pocket Rd,nice drive that way.

Batz


----------



## QldKev

While I remember, can I reserve a spot inside?


----------



## fixa

Batz said:


> I can give you instructions via the Cedar pocket Rd,nice drive that way.
> 
> Batz



Sure, that'd be great. You can PM them to me if you want...


----------



## InCider

QldKev said:


> While I remember, can I reserve a spot inside?


Goating or Non-Goating?


----------



## AndrewQLD

fixa said:


> Beer? there's gonna be beer there? lol
> Batz.. can you give me instructions the back way from gympie, or is it quicker to just keep coming through south by the highway?



Don't worry Fixa , I know the way like the back of my hand :lol: . Batz, Fixa is picking me up on the way through (  ) so not a 100% certain when we will arrive but I might just bring a rod anyway :lol: .

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## monkale

Batz said:


> Well not next weekend but the one after
> 
> Looks like numbers are about what they will be,perhaps we should look at tucker browndog.
> 
> Who needs a 'How to get to the Cave' set of instructions?
> 
> Dams full to the brim for those who may like a swim in the morning,things live in there but
> 
> View attachment 11596
> 
> This morning
> Batz





Hey there fellas

Batz I need a few directions to get there, to the bat cave that is, hang on I need directions to get anywhere :blink: Im not very smart but I can lift heavy beers 

Cheers Monkale


----------



## Batz

QldKev said:


> While I remember, can I reserve a spot inside?




Plenty of floor space mate,and one bed not confirmed at this stage..my guess is it's going to be free............someones got their bum in their hand  

Batz


----------



## nonicman

Will be in the area so will pop in to say hello.


----------



## browndog

Batz said:


> To start the pump,I pump up from a spring further up the hills for irrigation.
> 
> Plenty of eels in the dam Andrew,I'll love someone to catch a few.
> Early start? Fishing at the dam? Party keg? :chug:
> 
> Batz



Right, I am bringing a rod, and I will catch an eel or two for the pot.


can't wait

Browndog

P.S. someone else can gut it though (;


----------



## fixa

AndrewQLD said:


> Don't worry Fixa , I know the way like the back of my hand :lol: . Batz, Fixa is picking me up on the way through (  ) so not a 100% certain when we will arrive but I might just bring a rod anyway :lol: .
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew


There's a vote of confidence for ya.. :blink: 
hehe


----------



## Batz

fixa said:


> There's a vote of confidence for ya.. :blink:
> hehe




Been there done that !
And enjoyed it


----------



## fixa

LOL... that's exactly the scenario i had in my head.....


----------



## winkle

Batz,
just draw me a map on a coaster @ the lunch. I think I'll be going via Pomona.
cheers B)


----------



## fixa

anyone from brissie way able to pick up some craftbrewer supplies?
just incase rossco can't make it?


----------



## Batz

fixa said:


> anyone from brissie way able to pick up some craftbrewer supplies?
> just incase rossco can't make it?




I can collect them on Sunday fixa

Batz


----------



## Ross

fixa said:


> anyone from brissie way able to pick up some craftbrewer supplies?
> just incase rossco can't make it?




Fixa,

Batz is here this weekend, so maybe he can take back with him. 
Still not looking good for me making it, but I'm forever hopeful - It's not over until the fat lady sings...  

cheers Ross


----------



## Ross

Bugger!!! Beat me to it Batz


----------



## fixa

Batz said:


> I can collect them on Sunday fixa
> 
> Batz



Thanks mate..
would you allow a bag of wheat in your car though?


----------



## Batz

fixa said:


> Thanks mate..
> would you allow a bag of wheat in your car though?



I do use wheat  
Yes that's fine mate

Batz


----------



## Batz

fixa said:


> Thanks mate..
> would you allow a bag of wheat in your car though?



I do use wheat  
Yes that's fine mate

Batz


----------



## fixa

Cheers thanks bloke. I'll put the order through tommorow.


----------



## Batz

I have PMed out how to get here thingys

Anyone miss out and need one?


Pete?


Batz


----------



## jimmyjack

> I can collect them on Sunday fixa



Batz, dont forget to collect your macs and knappstein. I will drop it off at Rosscos today (Thurs)


Cheers, JJ


----------



## AndrewQLD

Ok, what's happening on the food front, I will be bringing a couple of kilo of homemade sausages (Louisiana Hot sausage and Cumberland sausage), Some Stilton style cheese, and smoked fish. I will bring my smoke box to cook the fish fresh and in case anyone wants to use it. I think smoked eel should be nice too :lol: 
Time is running out, only 8 more sleeps :beerbang: .
Browndog, it might be time to start telling us what to bring  

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Batz

Julies doing a lamb vindaloo

Batz


----------



## QldKev

I was down for 1kg Bacon; but am happy to bring extra food in return for beer


----------



## sqyre

I will bring the weber and do a batch of smokey chicken legs...and some of my corn relish dip.

Plus i have a few bags of chips etc. left over from my daughters biffy last week.

And some locally made Beer sticks i have had frozen since the case swap.(forgot to put them out)

I also dont have any Beer to bring (well not worth bringing anyway :wacko: ) 

so i would like to "pay my way" with food.



Perhaps the guys bringing Kegs to share, leave the munchies etc. up to us boys who are gunna be drinking your kegs.

Fair Trade and all that???  



Also maybe a updated "Who is attending and what you are bringin" list and Browndog can moderate what, who, how...with the eatables.. 



Sqyre...


----------



## sqyre

After a quick look this the last thing we had to a list.

So maybe we start with that??  
Or should we start again??


Batz

Fixa
AndrewQld
Bonj
Browndog
Zizzle
Kiwi_Greg
InCider
QldKev
Sqyre - smokey chook legs, chips/dip, beer sticks. No Beer 
Brad_G
StillScottish
Monkale



EDIT: Or should we start again.??


----------



## browndog

Watch this space, I'll get onto it later tonight men.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Batz

Batz said:


> Julies doing a lamb vindaloo
> 
> Batz




Oh 
Batz chooks supplying the eggs

Sqyre
Sounds good to me mate,those without beer bring a few munchies instead,too easy

Batz


----------



## Batz

The list frpm waaaay back in this thread






Appetisers and bar snacks

Incider - rellenos
Andrew - smoked fish
Tidal Pete - nuts
Ross - cheese & crackers
Browndog - jerky
Bconnery - mexican bean dip and cornchips


Dinner

Mrs Batz- Beef Vindaloo
Altstart - vindaloo
Browndog - snags
Bonj - bread and sauce

Breakfast

Andrew - 1kg bacon
Tidal Pete - 1kg bacon - marg
QLD Kev - 1kg bacon
Kiwigreg - hash browns
Batz-eggs


----------



## Batz

Batz said:


> Up date
> 
> Appetisers and bar snacks
> 
> Batz-pretzels..I like'em
> Incider - rellenos
> Andrew - smoked fish
> Tidal Pete - nuts
> Ross - cheese & crackers
> Browndog - jerky
> Bconnery - mexican bean dip and cornchips
> Dinner
> Andrew -Snaggers..Homemade!
> Mrs Batz- Beef Vindaloo
> Altstart - vindaloo
> Bonj - bread and sauce
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> Andrew - 1kg bacon
> Tidal Pete - 1kg bacon - marg
> QLD Kev - 1kg bacon
> Kiwigreg - hash browns
> Batz-eggs




Perhaps 2 kg of bacon is plenty?


----------



## InCider

Brothers,

I can bring a few tallies - 14 of my famous WTFDidibrewamonthago wheatstouts :blink: I can bring more food - same as Sqyre said in lieu of kegs. (didn't win Powerball, couldn't call Craftbrewer).

As for the women, Baa Bra is hot to trot, but will need a good pumping to get her ready.  

InCider.


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> Brothers,
> 
> 
> 
> As for the women, Baa Bra is hot to trot, but will need a good pumping to get her ready.
> 
> InCider.




Don't worry about kegs or beer anyone
I'll have 5 kegs on tap ,AndrewQld is bringing a keg as well.


Baa Bra is hot to trot....I am not going after Banjo :blink: :blink: 

Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Don't worry about kegs or beer anyone
> I'll have 5 kegs on tap ,AndrewQld is bringing a keg as well.
> Baa Bra is hot to trot....I am not going after Banjo :blink: :blink:
> 
> Batz



I was hoping someone could pull a few strings... :unsure:


----------



## stillscottish

I'm not down to bring anything at this stage but can bring some accompaniments for the curries; naan, raita, poppadums and stuff like that.

Campbell


----------



## Batz

Been told by another source Tidalpete's not going to be able to make it

Batz


----------



## sqyre

Appetisers and bar snacks

Incider - rellenos
Andrew - smoked fish
Batz-pretzels

Ross - cheese & crackers
Browndog - jerky
Bconnery - mexican bean dip and cornchips
*Sqyre (NO BEER) - Chips & Corn relish dip *


Dinner

Mrs Batz- Lamb Vindaloo
Altstart - vindaloo
Andrew-snags
Bonj - bread and sauce
*Sqyre (NO BEER) - Smokey chook legs 4kg 


*Breakfast

Andrew - 1kg bacon
QLD Kev - 1kg bacon
Kiwigreg - hash browns
Batz-eggs




Sqyre.


----------



## browndog

Here is the list as I see it at the moment 

Batz curry, eggs
Fixa
Andrew fish, sausage, cheese
Bonj bread, sauce
Browndog sausages, nutz n boltz
Zizzle
Kiwi-greg hash browns
Incider rellenos
QLD Kev bacon
Sqyre chicken, dip
Brag-g 
Stillscottish curry accompaniments
Monkale

As I see it we have for dinner
Snag sangas, chicken, fish, curry.

Bar snacks 
nutz n bolts, dip, cheese

Breakfast
Bacon, hash browns, eggs, Andrews sausages.

From Fixa, Zizzle, Brad-g and Monkale, I'd like volunteers for the following

Disposable plates, knifes and forks

bikkies for the dips and cheese

1 extra kilo of bacon for the breakfast

Mushrooms and tomatoes for breakfast


does that about sum it up ?


Browndog


----------



## fixa

I'll bring Mushrooms and tomatoes for breakfast and the bacon?


----------



## Batz

browndog said:


> Here is the list as I see it at the moment
> 
> Batz curry, eggs
> Fixa
> Andrew fish, sausage, cheese
> Bonj bread, sauce
> Browndog sausages, nutz n boltz
> Zizzle
> Kiwi-greg hash browns
> Incider rellenos
> QLD Kev bacon
> Sqyre chicken, dip
> Brag-g
> Stillscottish curry accompaniments
> Monkale
> 
> As I see it we have for dinner
> Snag sangas, chicken, fish, curry.
> 
> Bar snacks
> nutz n bolts, dip, cheese
> 
> Breakfast
> Bacon, hash browns, eggs, Andrews sausages.
> 
> From Fixa, Zizzle, Brad-g and Monkale, I'd like volunteers for the following
> 
> Disposable plates, knifes and forks
> 
> bikkies for the dips and cheese
> 
> 1 extra kilo of bacon for the breakfast
> 
> Mushrooms and tomatoes for breakfast
> does that about sum it up ?
> Browndog




Your a legend browndog!

If anything at all does not meet your expectations,please speak to Browny Sunday morning

Batz


----------



## InCider

Browndog has done a sterling job. As an avid boozer of note I would like to add three categories:

Nurofen
Aspirin
Paracetemol

 

Ondancetron if we can get it. :blink:


----------



## browndog

Batz curry, eggs
Fixa mushrooms, tomatoes, bacon
Andrew fish, sausage, cheese
Bonj bread, sauce
Browndog sausages, nutz n boltz
Zizzle
Kiwi-greg hash browns
Incider rellenos
QLD Kev bacon
Sqyre chicken, dip
Brag-g 
Stillscottish curry accompaniments
Monkale

As I see it we have for dinner
Snag sangas, chicken, fish, curry.

Bar snacks 
nutz n bolts, dip, cheese

Breakfast
Bacon, hash browns, eggs, Andrews sausages.

From Zizzle, Brad-g and Monkale, I'd like volunteers for the following

Disposable plates, knifes and forks

bikkies for the dips and cheese

margarine and servietes


cheers

Browndog


----------



## InCider

browndog said:


> Batz curry, eggs
> Fixa mushrooms, tomatoes, bacon
> Andrew fish, sausage, cheese
> Bonj bread, sauce
> Browndog sausages, nutz n boltz
> Zizzle
> Kiwi-greg hash browns
> Incider rellenos
> QLD Kev bacon
> Sqyre chicken, dip
> Brag-g
> Stillscottish curry accompaniments
> Monkale
> 
> As I see it we have for dinner
> Snag sangas, chicken, fish, curry.
> 
> Bar snacks
> nutz n bolts, dip, cheese
> 
> Breakfast
> Bacon, hash browns, eggs, Andrews sausages.
> 
> From Zizzle, Brad-g and Monkale, I'd like volunteers for the following
> 
> Disposable plates, knifes and forks
> 
> bikkies for the dips and cheese
> 
> margarine and servietes
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


Browndog,

Not needing to be added, but coming anyway will be my one week old chilli sauce. I have decided to name it "WP" like White Phosphorus after the damage I expect it will do. :excl: 

Not enough bland chillis have come on since the rains began, just the hotties.  

We'll need plenty of crushed Ice as toilet paper. :blink:


----------



## sqyre

Ummmmm.....



So is anyone bringing beer? :blink: 





Sqyre..


----------



## browndog

sqyre said:


> Ummmmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> So is anyone bringing beer? :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sqyre..



Andrew and I are bringing kegs and Jimmyjack has supplied some more nice commercial stuff as well as the kegs Batz has on tap. We will be right Brucie, I'm a bit unsure about the duvel as I have never tried it, I am going to ask Bonj around during next week for a taste test, if he gives the thumbs up it will be coming, if not, then it will be a keg of AndrewQLD IPA (browndog style)

cheers

Browndog


----------



## InCider

browndog said:


> Andrew and I are bringing kegs and Jimmyjack has supplied some more nice commercial stuff as well as the kegs Batz has on tap. We will be right Brucie, I'm a bit unsure about the duvel as I have never tried it, I am going to ask Bonj around during next week for a taste test, if he gives the thumbs up it will be coming, if not, then it will be a keg of AndrewQLD IPA (browndog style)
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


Bonj, Leave some for Sqyre and myself please. As an added incentive I'll shear (share!) Baabras hooves to the 2 other lucky brewers who put their time in help us put up the lanolin tent.  

Baa for now!


----------



## monkale

Batz curry, eggs
Fixa mushrooms, tomatoes, bacon
Andrew fish, sausage, cheese
Bonj bread, sauce
Browndog sausages, nutz n boltz
Zizzle
Kiwi-greg hash browns
Incider rellenos
QLD Kev bacon
Sqyre chicken, dip
Brag-g 
Stillscottish curry accompaniments
Monkale- Disposable plates - Knifes & forks- Bikkies 

As I see it we have for dinner
Snag sangas, chicken, fish, curry.

Bar snacks 
nutz n bolts, dip, cheese

Breakfast
Bacon, hash browns, eggs, Andrews sausages.

From Zizzle, Brad-g and Monkale, I'd like volunteers for the following

Disposable plates, knifes and forks

bikkies for the dips and cheese

margarine and servietes


cheers

Browndog


Browndog on the job for the volunteer thingy
Cheers Monkale


----------



## AndrewQLD

browndog said:


> Andrew and I are bringing kegs and Jimmyjack has supplied some more nice commercial stuff as well as the kegs Batz has on tap. We will be right Brucie, I'm a bit unsure about the duvel as I have never tried it, I am going to ask Bonj around during next week for a taste test, if he gives the thumbs up it will be coming, if not, then it will be a keg of AndrewQLD IPA (browndog style)
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Yummm, IPA and relenos with white phosphorous chillie sauce, Oh and I will bring 5 rolls of quick-eaze as well :lol: .

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Batz

monkale said:


> As I see it we have for dinner
> Snag sangas, chicken, fish, curry.
> 
> 
> Browndog



I think the chicken is "chicken dip"
and the fish is "smoked fish"

Both intended as bar snacks

So dinner is curry and snags,perhaps incider's rellenos?

Batz


----------



## sqyre

Batz said:


> I think the chicken is "chicken dip"
> and the fish is "smoked fish"
> 
> Both intended as bar snacks
> 
> So dinner is curry and snags,perhaps incider's rellenos?
> 
> Batz





Ckicken is smokey chicken legs (for dinner)

and dip is corn relish dip.(for bar snacks)



Sqyre


----------



## Batz

That's it!
Your famous smokie weber chicken  

Batz


----------



## browndog

latest list

Batz curry, eggs
Fixa mushrooms, tomatoes, bacon
Andrew fish, sausage, cheese
Bonj bread, sauce
Browndog sausages, nutz n boltz
Zizzle
Kiwi-greg hash browns
Incider rellenos
QLD Kev bacon
Sqyre chicken, dip
Brag-g 
Stillscottish curry accompaniments
Monkale- Disposable plates - Knifes & forks- Bikkies 

As I see it we have for dinner
Snag sangas, chicken, curry.

Bar snacks 
nutz n bolts, dip, cheese, smoked fish

Breakfast
Bacon, hash browns, eggs, Andrews sausages.


If Brad and Zizzle can put your names down for the margarine and serviettes then we are all good to go


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Batz

Great! :beer: 

Now everyone know how to get here?

Roll up any time after midday

Batz


----------



## Zizzle

browndog said:


> If Brad and Zizzle can put your names down for the margarine and serviettes then we are all good to go



Sorry guys, I let this thread get away on me and only just caught up. Bloody Incider and Pat keep spamming it up :huh:  

I know Brad has even less time for reading AHB lately.

Margarine and serviettes is fine, although a bit light compared to what others are bringing. Anything else?


----------



## browndog

Zizzle said:


> Sorry guys, I let this thread get away on me and only just caught up. Bloody Incider and Pat keep spamming it up :huh:
> 
> I know Brad has even less time for reading AHB lately.
> 
> Margarine and serviettes is fine, although a bit light compared to what others are bringing. Anything else?



Monkale seems a bit loaded so I'll take the bikkies off him and give then to you guys to bring along with the marg and servietes OK Zizzle. So the list goes like this

Batz curry, eggs
Fixa mushrooms, tomatoes, bacon
Andrew fish, sausage, cheese
Bonj bread, sauce
Browndog sausages, nutz n boltz
Zizzle marge, servietes
Kiwi-greg hash browns
Incider rellenos
QLD Kev bacon
Sqyre chicken, dip
Brag-g bikkies
Stillscottish curry accompaniments
Monkale- Disposable plates - Knifes & forks

and an eel if I catch one  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Brad_G

Guys, Finally I have got a chance to write a quick post. 

Ill bring Bikkies, for sure! I havent even been pm'd the directions, so I will be driving round southeast queensland looking for a car in a tree at the moment!!!!! 

Anyway. gotta dash. Someone let me know where it is, and how long it takes to get there. Do I bring a tent? 

brad


----------



## Batz

PM sent Brad

You can just bring some type of mattress,plenty of room under the patio,batcave or someplace.


Sqyre
Do you want to use my webber,or do you perfer your own?

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD

Here's another teaser guys, I made the cumberland sausages today for our breakfast.




Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross

AndrewQLD said:


> Here's another teaser guys, I made the cumberland sausages today for our breakfast.
> View attachment 11651
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



They look superb Andrew :super: - i'm still hoping to make it...


cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD

Ross said:


> They look superb Andrew :super: - i'm still hoping to make it...
> cheers Ross



Great, you will able to give me an informed opinion on my Cumberlands, hope to see you there Ross.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Batz

Very interested in your cheese and snaga making Andrew,this is something we have been talking about for far too long.
Going to pick your brains on these mate.



Guys let me know if there is anything here I can help out with,weber for Sqyre,barby for Andrew.

Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> I think the chicken is "chicken dip"
> and the fish is "smoked fish"
> 
> Both intended as bar snacks
> 
> So dinner is curry and snags,perhaps incider's rellenos?
> 
> Batz



Rellenos are bar snacks too. Mind you, that would make Quick Eze after dinner mints and Panadol the 'mintie hunt' at easter breakfast.

FACT: If you are ever are at wet'n'wild you can get home to my place in just over 4 Coopers Pale Ales. Direction is reasonably critical though! :lol: 

InCider - Fresh from 7 hours bikini inspection.


----------



## Batz

InCider said:


> InCider - Fresh from 7 hours bikini inspection.




I slashed the front paddock.  

Batz


----------



## bonj

I installed a sensor light, and did some fence building.

It sure makes you enjoy a beer after that.


----------



## Batz

I hope Tropical Cylone Odette does not put a damper on this  

Can be flooded out on the low roads here

Batz


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> I hope Tropical Cylone Odette does not put a damper on this
> 
> Can be flooded out on the low roads here
> 
> Batz



That sounds like that ad..... "Stay...... just a little bit longer....."

-Bonj


----------



## sqyre

Batz said:


> PM sent Brad
> Sqyre
> Do you want to use my webber,or do you perfer your own?
> 
> Batz



Do you have the full size weber 46 inch or what ever it is..The BIG one???
I can do 4kg in it if it is..
unless you have the super dupper multi level mega weber...then i can do sh*t loads!!!

I just pulled out the tape and measured mine...then i checked the weber  .. and its 570mm.
Have you got the same one? other wise i will bring mine.
Nothin worse than having a few left over chook legs that wont fit...
and even worse when they wont fit in the weber.

Sqyre...


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> Do you have the full size weber 46 inch or what ever it is..The BIG one???
> I can do 4kg in it if it is..
> unless you have the super dupper multi level mega weber...then i can do sh*t loads!!!
> 
> I just pulled out the tape and measured mine...then i checked the weber  .. and its 570mm.
> Have you got the same one? other wise i will bring mine.
> Nothin worse than having a few left over chook legs that wont fit...
> and even worse when they wont fit in the weber.
> 
> Sqyre...




Yes 570mm ,super muliti level mega weber,well it's 570mm anyway

Batz


----------



## sqyre

Batz said:


> Yes 570mm ,super muliti level mega weber,well it's 570mm anyway
> 
> Batz





LOL :lol: No worries....


----------



## InCider

I just tasted my Habanero Sauce and it has kick h34r: 







At least the rellenos will cool things off. :blink: 






I think some beer will work to extinguish the heat. Hope the cyclone cools things off...

InCider.


----------



## AndrewQLD

InCider said:


> I just tasted my Habanero Sauce and it has kick h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least the rellenos will cool things off. :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think some beer will work to extinguish the heat. Hope the cyclone cools things off...
> 
> InCider.



That sauce looks fantastic, colours are out of this world. Can't wait for a taste, hope you won't mind sharing your recipe InCider?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## InCider

AndrewQLD said:


> That sauce looks fantastic, colours are out of this world. Can't wait for a taste, hope you won't mind sharing your recipe InCider?
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Andrew,

2 apples, one green lemon + zest, 2 onions, a bag of habaneros and other assorted chillis. I added 5 cloves, of which I have found 3, and sea salt, 3 spoons of ginger and the same of garlic. And a dollop of pickle lime. Boiled and about to be blended. Used a bit of white vinegar.

on this thread... more pics

Ferk it's hot. Can't taste anything. It will be better in a few months. I have filled one and a half tallies and will bring half a tallie to the swap with a pop top lid for a taste and then you can take it home. Use spaRINGly as I fear it needs a bit of sour cream/mayo to make it a dipping sauce - that's for the hard-core only!

6 sleeps!

Sean.


----------



## AndrewQLD

InCider said:


> Andrew,
> 
> 2 apples, one green lemon + zest, 2 onions, a bag of habaneros and other assorted chillis. I added 5 cloves, of which I have found 3, and sea salt, 3 spoons of ginger and the same of garlic. And a dollop of pickle lime. Boiled and about to be blended. Used a bit of white vinegar.
> 
> on this thread... more pics
> 
> Ferk it's hot. Can't taste anything. It will be better in a few months. I have filled one and a half tallies and will bring half a tallie to the swap with a pop top lid for a taste and then you can take it home. Use spaRINGly as I fear it needs a bit of sour cream/mayo to make it a dipping sauce - that's for the hard-core only!
> 
> 6 sleeps!
> 
> Sean.



Cheers mate :super: 

Andrew


----------



## Batz

I was very surprised today when Ross passed on beers jimmyjack had left for me to collect.

jimmyjack has supplied some interesting micro beers for us

'Knappstien' Reserve Lager

Hop Rocker

'Macs' Gold

'Macs' Sassy Red

Thanks for that jimmyjack :super: 

Something to drink by the dam while catching eels? Ell catchers need to arrive at midday perhaps?

Batz

5 more sleeps


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> I was very surprised today when Ross passed on beers jimmyjack had left for me to collect.
> 
> jimmyjack has supplied some interesting micro beers for us
> 
> 'Knappstien' Reserve Lager
> 
> Hop Rocker
> 
> 'Macs' Gold
> 
> 'Macs' Sassy Red
> 
> Thanks for that jimmyjack :super:
> 
> Something to drink by the dam while catching eels? Ell catchers need to arrive at midday perhaps?
> 
> Batz
> 
> 5 more sleeps




Sounds great. Eel watching!

Thanks again JimmyJack. You are a diamond. 

Cheers,


Sean


----------



## AndrewQLD

Top stuff Jimmyjack, you will be rewarded 10 fold, eventully  . Batz, I am sure that the fishing will be better just before sunset as the tide turns :lol: .
I can't wait!!!!

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## InCider

I think we should make sure we are above the hight tide mark as an OH&S precaution. King tides can happen anywhere. Got a tinny Batz?  

I'll bring some lifesavers. I can nearly see the eels in this shot!


----------



## fixa

geez mate, mine's ok, but yours is a bit ugly...
LOL


----------



## Ross

fixa said:


> geez mate, mine's ok, but yours is a bit ugly...
> LOL



Ill have the ugly one  ...

cheers Ross


----------



## Aussie Claret

That's right Ross, taking one for the team!
Feel sorry for you.
AC


----------



## Batz

Guys

The beds here are taken as

Ross,AndrewQld and the spare double is for a couple attending,all other need to bring a swag or similar.

It may be a good idea to bring something better than thongs as well,if you intend having a walk up the back of our place.

Looking forward to seeing you all....4 more sleeps  

Batz


----------



## browndog

> It may be a good idea to bring something better than thongs as well,if you intend having a walk up the back of our place.



My god...... 13 or so brewers with their associated beer guts all wearing thongs. Sounds like a C grade Horror movie hehe

cheers

Browndog


----------



## InCider

browndog said:


> My god...... 13 or so brewers with their associated beer guts all wearing thongs. Sounds like a C grade Horror movie hehe



It'll get worse when they all come home with sore arses and then to explain it's from the vindaloo and chillies! :blink:


----------



## bindi

InCider said:


> It'll get worse when they all come home with sore arses and then to explain it's from the vindaloo and chillies! :blink:


 You two are "sick Puppies" :unsure: I will be at a wedding down the road at Twin Waters, and it won't be dry the party goes for 3 days.


----------



## InCider

bindi said:


> You two are "sick Puppies" :unsure: I will be at a wedding down the road at Twin Waters, and it won't be dry the party goes for 3 days.



Thanks Bob  

What day shall we 'come down from the mountain' to our next two days of festivities? :beer:


----------



## Batz

Has anyone not got a swag?

I can lend you mine if you can stand the smell :blink: 

Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> Has anyone not got a swag?
> 
> I can lend you mine if you can stand the smell :blink:
> 
> Batz



If monkale lets my bring mine, I can bring it's DNA to make new eels with twin bodies in parallell, that have woolly [email protected]


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> Has anyone not got a swag?
> 
> I can lend you mine if you can stand the smell :blink:
> 
> Batz



I've only got a sleeping bag and one of those self-inflating camping mats. Is there space on the floor inside?


----------



## Batz

Bonj said:


> I've only got a sleeping bag and one of those self-inflating camping mats. Is there space on the floor inside?




If ya quick

Batz


----------



## QldKev

Do we need a list for the 'insiders' ?

If so I'll be on it.


QldKev


----------



## bconnery

So should InCider...

Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## bonj

QldKev said:


> Do we need a list for the 'insiders' ?
> 
> If so I'll be on it.


Me too!

QldKev
Bonj


----------



## fixa

Bonj said:


> Me too!
> 
> QldKev
> Bonj



me too;

QldKev
Bonj
Fixa


----------



## Batz

Don't stress too much guys,fair bit of floor room here.
Even if someone sleeps outside it's under cover,the possums and cane toads are not man eaters here.

You blokes need to get of the city a bit more  

Batz


----------



## winkle

Batz said:


> Don't stress too much guys,fair bit of floor room here.
> Even if someone sleeps outside it's under cover,the possums and cane toads are not man eaters here.
> 
> You blokes need to get of the city a bit more
> 
> Batz


What about the Kin Kin Panther?


----------



## stillscottish

winkle said:


> What about the Kin Kin Panther?




It's just a big pussy :lol: 

Campbell


----------



## sqyre

Batz said:


> Don't stress too much guys,fair bit of floor room here.
> Even if someone sleeps outside it's under cover,the possums and cane toads are not man eaters here.
> 
> You blokes need to get of the city a bit more
> 
> Batz





:lol: No problems here....Mmmmmm...Possummmmmmmm.....

Sqyre...


----------



## InCider

InCider is an outsider.

Sqyre, you take the possum and I'll have be a bush turkey  

Nice gag Moose


----------



## monkale

Is anyone counting How many more sleeps is it :blink: Im not very smart but I can lift heavy berrs  
Just as long as InCider calls me on the day to pick him up we will be fine , hes riding shotgun with a shotgun because he thinks we will need it up there.



Cheers Monkale


----------



## Batz

monkale said:


> hes riding shotgun with a shotgun because he thinks we will need it up there.
> Cheers Monkale




Can be handy


----------



## fixa

3 more sleeps!


----------



## monkale

Hey Batz that looks like a few of the locals I spotted last time I was up that way dropping off a load of concrete in some rednecks padock


----------



## InCider

monkale said:


> Is anyone counting How many more sleeps is it :blink: Im not very smart but I can lift heavy berrs
> Just as long as InCider calls me on the day to pick him up we will be fine , hes riding shotgun with a shotgun because he thinks we will need it up there.
> Cheers Monkale



HooHarr I'll be a callin! I gots to hunts be some EELS!


----------



## Batz

Bonj said:


> I've only got a sleeping bag and one of those self-inflating camping mats. Is there space on the floor inside?




I better point out that the floor inside is ceramic tiles not carpet.
Usually clear the snakes out before night night


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> I better point out that the floor inside is ceramic tiles not carpet.


That's cool. My camping mat should insulate from the floor. 



> Usually clear the snakes out before night night



Eek! :unsure: Those, I'm a little less sure of.

-Bonj


----------



## PistolPatch

Ah! The Bat Cave Snakes!

Check out the photos of the yeast swap thread last year. There definitely are snakes at the Bat Cave.

I actually woke up, in my van, and found myself facing one of the largest snakes I've seen.

I'm not sure what frightened me most - the fact that it was in the van or just the sheer size of it  

Anyway, I grabbed it with both hands and wrestled it, banging it's head as hard as I could until finally, after about a minute, it just vomited and died.

Not sure if the above helps but it certainly fills in time while sitting here in the 42 degree Perth heat  

Cheers
Pat

EDIT: I didn't write that. It was Sean. He stole my password!


----------



## InCider

PistolPatch said:


> I actually woke up, in my van, and found myself facing one of the largest snakes I've seen.
> 
> I'm not sure what frightened me most - the fact that it was in the van or just the sheer size of it
> 
> Anyway, I grabbed it with both hands and wrestled it, banging it's head as hard as I could until finally, after about a minute, it just vomited and died.



Modest and self indulgent!  

The famous "PPatch Trouser Snake"




Snake & Eel Sushimi... yum!


----------



## Batz

Ok so all is done and dusted,well Iv'e done and dusted nothing yet really.
I have slashed the tracks a lot today,safe to walk to the dam now,well more safe than before anyway :blink:




You all know the way?
Tucker is sorted?
I need gas for two kegs,Andrew and Browny
Look out for the possums

Have I missed anything?



Kin Kin Possum


Batz


----------



## InCider

2 more sleeps!

Batz, I hope there's some grass left for Baabra!  

Chilli sauce is made, rellenos ingredients all sorted, all I need now is a glass....  

I'm riding shotgun with Monkale - and I do have to thank Bonj for his kind offer of a ride as well so: Thanks mate!

Swag is still sitting outside after a party I went to a few weeks ago - I'll bring some Landsborough spiders to meet the Kin-Kin local ones.


----------



## Duff

PistolPatch said:


> Ah! The Bat Cave Snakes!
> 
> Check out the photos of the yeast swap thread last year. There definitely are snakes at the Bat Cave.
> 
> I actually woke up, in my van, and found myself facing one of the largest snakes I've seen.
> 
> I'm not sure what frightened me most - the fact that it was in the van or just the sheer size of it
> 
> Anyway, I grabbed it with both hands and wrestled it, banging it's head as hard as I could until finally, after about a minute, it just vomited and died.
> 
> Not sure if the above helps but it certainly fills in time while sitting here in the 42 degree Perth heat
> 
> Cheers
> Pat



:lol: :lol: 

Absolute Gold PP.

Cheers.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Batz said:


> You all know the way?
> Tucker is sorted?
> I need gas for two kegs,Andrew and Browny
> Look out for the possums
> 
> Have I missed anything?
> 
> Batz




If Fixa doesn't mind a gas cylinder in his car I will bring mine down, have you got spare taps? because I don't have any spare.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## browndog

Batz, I have the gas, all I need is a bin or something with ice in it to put the keg in, and speaking of ice, where would be the best place to pick it up on the way to your place?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Batz

I have a pluto gun Andrew,I have a couple of bins for the kegs and ice.
I also have been making a few blocks of ice,for a couple of bags of ice Kin Kin pub is worth a visit.



Yes 2 more sleeps!

Batz


----------



## fixa

AndrewQLD said:


> If Fixa doesn't mind a gas cylinder in his car I will bring mine down, have you got spare taps? because I don't have any spare.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



no drama's mate. all good 
getting excited now with 2 more sleeps.. pity you blokes live so far away though....
ah, i'll need a beer by the time i'll get there!!! anyone know where i can get one?


----------



## sqyre

4 kg of chook legs marinating....

Makin up some dip tomorrow...

Sweeet!!!

Hope the weathers ok. B) 



Sqyre..


----------



## fixa

Anyone into poker? i can bring some chips and cards if someone wants to have a game?


----------



## InCider

fixa said:


> Anyone into poker? i can bring some chips and cards if someone wants to have a game?


I've got an authentic set of FHM playing cards with bikini clad lovelies.


----------



## sqyre

*Batz,*

Just looked at packing my weber up and chucking it in the car... :blink: 

Can i still use yours batz??? 

Gunna take me the best part of today to get cleaned up and packed up and to be honest.. I cant be bothered.

I will bring the heat beads etc. i have everything else ready to go.

No worries??? Let me know. if its an issue i can still bring it.



Sqyre.


----------



## bonj

Batz said:


> You all know the way?



G'day Batz,

Can you send me the directions? Browndog informed me yesterday that I'll be navigating, so I wouldn't mind seeing the directions before hand.

Thanks,

-Bonj


----------



## Batz

sqyre said:


> *Batz,*
> 
> Just looked at packing my weber up and chucking it in the car... :blink:
> 
> Can i still use yours batz???
> 
> Gunna take me the best part of today to get cleaned up and packed up and to be honest.. I cant be bothered.
> 
> I will bring the heat beads etc. i have everything else ready to go.
> 
> No worries??? Let me know. if its an issue i can still bring it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sqyre.




I was expecting you to use mine,so yes not a problem Sqyre

Batz


----------



## Batz

Bonj said:


> G'day Batz,
> 
> Can you send me the directions? Browndog informed me yesterday that I'll be navigating, so I wouldn't mind seeing the directions before hand.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Bonj




PM sent

Batz


----------



## bonj

Thanks mate. PM received.

-Bonj


----------



## bonj

InCider said:


> I've got an authentic set of FHM playing cards with bikini clad lovelies.



And I have the equivalent from Ralph... We shall not be without.


----------



## Batz

Kegs getting cold guys  

See you all sometime after 12.00,please have lunch before you get here I haven't catered for that

Cheers
Batz


----------



## Ross

Woo Hooo I'm on a leave pass  - see you all there Brewerhoods...


cheers Ross


----------



## InCider

Ross said:


> Woo Hooo I'm on a leave pass  - see you all there Brewerhoods...
> cheers Ross



Excellent! I knew you'd make it Ross - having reserved a bed and all!


----------



## sqyre

Bonj said:


> And I have the equivalent from Ralph... We shall not be without.
> 
> View attachment 11697





Hey i can bring my Nude Twister..................What???...Oh yeh...

Never mind... :huh:


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> Hey i can bring my Nude Twister..................What???...Oh yeh...
> 
> Never mind... :huh:



Mate, between you and me, Baabra is the only one who should be nude! :blink:


----------



## monkale

Cant wait, can I bring you a big wheatie batz  or any thing else we need 

Hey InCider just have to mow the lawn in the morning and Ill be on my way , but three acres dose take a while  

Cheers Monkale


----------



## winkle

Batz,
we should be there around 1300hrs-ish. Pre-fed. I'll bring a keg of pale ale (and a gun & gas unless they aren't needed) as well as some munchies. Bring it on


----------



## Batz

Perhaps bring a fold-up chair if you have one,only just twigged we will be short on places to park ya bum.
Batz


----------



## PistolPatch

Take lots of photos. Ones of browndog dancing are always good.

Ones of anyone wrestling with the Kin Kin snake could be worth a lot of money too - one way or another


----------



## InCider

monkale said:


> Cant wait, can I bring you a big wheatie batz  or any thing else we need
> 
> Hey InCider just have to mow the lawn in the morning and Ill be on my way , but three acres dose take a while
> 
> Cheers Monkale



I'll bet. I've got two acres and only a whippersnipper. It's easier to move the horse!

How do you give a farmer two acres?


----------



## Ross

I'm sworn to secrecy, but we have to 2 celebrity guests arriving at the Batcave this evening to join in the festivities h34r: 


Going be a great night...  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Batz

Ross said:


> I'm sworn to secrecy, but we have to 2 celebrity guests arriving at the Batcave this evening to join in the festivities h34r:
> Going be a great night
> Cheers Ross




I am not even allowed to know who??

Numbers are creeping up then,around the 20 mark now  :chug:  

Batz


----------



## InCider

Batz said:


> I am not even allowed to know who??
> 
> Numbers are creeping up then,around the 20 mark now  :chug:
> 
> Batz



Surprise guests!  

Tops!


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

Morning Guys , "Brothers" Have a great day . wish I was down for this one. Turns out to be great weather and not flooding ,(bugger) So while you are all haveing a great time I'll be at a 5yo's Bday this arvo...Then maybe a little Barra chaseing in the evening... 

Will drop in this evening to see who has worked out Batz's password and runamock on here .. Post us photos ..


Enjoy your day fellas Cheers ned

:beer:


----------



## mobrien

Enjoy guys - I'm at home for this one, but hope to make the next one! Make sure you take lots of photos!

M


----------



## Ross

Batz said:


> I am not even allowed to know who??



Especially you...  

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz

Ross said:


> Especially you...
> 
> cheers Ross




Doh!


----------



## QldKev

Been looking forward for this for ages, and meeting you all but sorry to do this at the last minute, I'm going to have to pull out.  I get really bad hay fever and it has flared up my sinuses. I have medication to help control it but it means Ill be drowsy and cant have a beer. :angry: I may go sit in the corner feeling sorry for myself  and hope you guys all have a good time; next time I will be there. :beer:


----------



## sqyre

I will be crankin the handle of the Sqyremobile shortly....

Got a few stops to do on the way then should be there round lunchtime.

See you's There!!!! :beerbang: 



Sqyre...  



P.s. if anyone see's a broken down white EB falcon on the side of the Road please give the poor bugger alift.

Cause that'll be me...


----------



## Batz

QldKev said:


> Been looking forward for this for ages, and meeting you all but sorry to do this at the last minute, I'm going to have to pull out.  I get really bad hay fever and it has flared up my sinuses. I have medication to help control it but it means Ill be drowsy and cant have a beer. :angry: I may go sit in the corner feeling sorry for myself  and hope you guys all have a good time; next time I will be there. :beer:




That's a bummer Kev,I too suffer from hay fever,believe it or not I get in the the cities not the bush.
Perhaps next time mate.

Guys please bring a chair if you can fit one in.

Batz


----------



## Batz

Parking will be a bit tight up here brothers,but I am sure we will work something out.
Kin Kin locals will have the cars thinned out by morning :blink: 

Batz


----------



## Batz

When heading from the big smoke today,they are doing a bit of road works between the Cooroy and Kin Kin turn off.
Big mobs of witches hats (building a passing lane)Kin Kin turn off is right at the end of these works,comes up quicky.

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch

Batz said:


> Kin Kin locals will have the cars thinned out by morning :blink:



ROFL. I am so going to miss the endless stream of wit that flows as freely as the beer in QLD. Have a bloody great time you guys and don't forget that us poor buggers expect a full report - 300 posts at least please.

I'm spending the day drinking coffee and working on the friggin BIAB guide  so, to the poor buggers not attending, I'll be up for a beer this evening. If I have your number, expect a phone call 

Can someone also try and catch one of Batz's hippies? I forgot.

 
Pat


----------



## InCider

hayfever - I thought I had a cold coming on for two weeks! I know I'll be better after some fermented medicine  Or worse!  

Just got the directions from Sqyre...







Pat, will get heaps of pics, and will have the camera function set on 'incriminating'.

I'll be sleeping outside snakey!

Sean


----------



## PistolPatch

InCider said:


> Pat, will get heaps of pics, and will have the camera function set on 'incriminating'.



I knew I could rely on you :super:

Just tried calling the Cave but you must all be either, 'blind as bats,' or 'blind at Batz.' I actually wasn't calling to find out who the mystery guests were or even to say hello. I was just calling to make sure you are all there because...

I'm now in the process of ringing all your wives - just to check they're OK. Thought I'd start with the last Swap host.

Sqyre: Renae's fine. The kids are still up though which was a little dissapointing <_< We've had to re-schedule.

Hold on!

Gotta go - mobiles ringing!

Who's Jackie?

 
Pat


----------



## sqyre

PistolPatch said:


> I knew I could rely on you :super:
> 
> Just tried calling the Cave but you must all be either, 'blind as bats,' or 'blind at Batz.' I actually wasn't calling to find out who the mystery guests were or even to say hello. I was just calling to make sure you are all there because...
> 
> I'm now in the process of ringing all your wives - just to check they're OK. Thought I'd start with the last Swap host.
> 
> Sqyre: Renae's fine. The kids are still up though which was a little dissapointing <_< We've had to re-schedule.
> 
> Hold on!
> 
> Gotta go - mobiles ringing!
> 
> Who's Jackie?
> 
> 
> Pat





Ok Pat



Kids are in bed...... And I have my phone set to vibrate  



CALL ME NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Renae


----------



## PistolPatch

FFS Renae! I said PM me not Post Me.

Sqyre, I _can_ explain :mellow:


----------



## PistolPatch

After the fun and games that Renae and I had above  I finally got through to the Bat Cave....

I have now fallen into a totally depressive state - talking to all of you buggers tonight has totaly thrown me.

A tribute to the Mystery Guests (three, not two) and all you other buggers can be found at Top This! Franko, Pumpy and Hogan!

Writing that was my only way of joining in the fun. At least you know I was thinking of you - lol

I'm so depressed/spewing at not being there,
Pat


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

PistolPatch said:


> I'm so depressed/spewing at not being there,
> Pat




Yes same feeling here Pat old mate. Was a real bugger missing this one..


Wow interstate Brothers ,, well done guys , It shows the dedication.. Wish I could of made it down to meet you guys as well.. I sopose we should make you Honerary Qld'ers brewerhood brothers.. Welcome..


Pat just found your phone message , was out on the river till around 21:00... Might give you a call this arvo.. Looks like you had a good night anyway,, LOL 



:beer:


----------



## WildaYeast

I'm sure a grand time was had by one and all -- whether or not they can remember! Sorry to have missed this one as well. While FNQ was at a 5th, I was at a 50th. Hope to catch you all next time.

Brian


----------



## InCider

Dear God!

What a night. Harden the f&*k up!

Thanks to Julie and Batz, great and tolerant hosts. Diamonds.

And the TWO mystery guests: Pumpy, Franko & Hogan. Franko - harden up, and thanks for the durries! You guys are hard men and it was an honour to meet you all. Hogan - fancy a game of pool?  

Browndog - great BBQ - remember when we were in the Girl Guides? Tops. 

Bonj & Sqyre - I am confident both your cameras were set to "mohammad". Sqyre's new job is in glass recycling...

Monkale - thanks for the ride and the laughs. Jeff's company car is 300BHP!

Andrew QLD - mate, let's start a chilli growing enterprise. Sauces, iced toilet paper... smoked mullet - that was dee-lish!

Winkle - nice APA. I put a bit of a hole it in between Batz taps. Great work brother.

Pete. You're a hard man. He sprained his ankle for a dare. Good work mate.

Brad and his wife, Zizzle. Harden the ___ up! You guys are tops. Zizzle, for vegan you do a great version of Barnsesys' "Working Class Man". And you eat a lot of meat.

Campbell - Mate, you're still scottish mate. Bring whisky next time!

Rob from next door - mate you've got good neighbors when you only need to borrow a torch to get home. Top bloke.

Banjo. diddle ling ding ding ding ding ding ding. Batz, nicked the thaylacine off the cascade bottle for this great bird dog.

To the single mum on top of the hill: next time!

Ross, how many no-doz did you have?  Great to see you mate.

Pics to follow. Only 184. And we still have Batz, Sqyre's and Bonjs' to come to.

Bring the mountain to Mohammad.

InCider. 
(I'm hardening the *($& up!)


----------



## monkale

What A HARD night 
Big thanks to Julie & Batz for being top hosts and for putting up with the brewerhoods thankyou :beerbang:

Not one to tell tales so what happens on the brewerhood stays on the brewerhood ah Batz  

I think I peaked a bit to early, so I need to Harden The %@*$ up :super: so a few more outings with the Brewerhoods for more hardening practice.
Thanks for a great night all, whens the next one?

Cheers all Monkale


----------



## Zizzle

Top night, thanks to Julie & Batz. I'd imagine it's never very easy hosting with people like InCider running around. 

Pumpy, what a legend. I still don't believe the story about why you're called Pumpy. 

How dedicated to piss-ups are those NSW boys. Just like the floor in Batz' bar, they may need to Soften The Fcuk Up. Good to meet you guys. I know Franko had Brad in stitches with the Yoda & Tommy impersonations.

InCider you Big Girl's Blouse. Hassling people for painkillers like some junky. Having to take your "Nurofem" morning, noon & night. HTFU.

Good beers all round.


----------



## AndrewQLD

Thanks Batz and Julie for yet another top night, Fixa has just dropped me home and the poor bugger still has 7 hours of driving to do yet. 
Incider, all I can think about is those Relenos, they were FANTASTIC going down but not so good coming out :blink: your the chillie king.

As always I met a great bunch of blokes and had a great time, but I think it's time for a little nap.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## sqyre

Yes, Thank-you for putting up with us guys.

I love your place Batz its awesome. Already done a search for property For sale.

After showing the missus the pics she's hooked too.

It was a lovely evening. (i think) 

I had a great time although it did get a bit ugly after i sampled Browndogs 9% whateveritwas (Cant remember) 

And when i say it got ugly, it got *UGLY*.

See for yourself..












Sqyre.. :lol:


----------



## browndog

Twas a great night had by all, I managed to behave myself and felt wonderful this morning and quite enjoyed cooking breakfast. To Batz and Julie, thanks for being wonderful hosts, you guys are the best. To all the Brewerhood Boy's, thanks for the great company and what can you say about 3 Boys from Sydney rocking up, you guysmade the night. I was also in stitches at Frank with his Yoda and Tommy impersonations, not to mention his discussions about the scratch and smell brewery and the new breed of scrotum hops. I was dissapointed in the morning to learn that Stillscotish had his bagpipes in the car. Better get them out next time mate.

cheers

Browndog

P.S Pumpy is the arsiest pool player I have ever seen


----------



## winkle

Thanks Batz & Julie - good beers and a top nite in a top location. Browndog - your Duval clone was responsible for me going MIA for a few hours  Great to meet a lot of the brewerhood for the first time. I'm now going to "Soften the @#$$#^%#% Up" in the pool with a Irish Red. Incider that sauce was brutal, but good - not game to crap just yet.


----------



## InCider

winkle said:


> Thanks Batz & Julie - good beers and a top nite in a top location. Browndog - your Duval clone was responsible for me going MIA for a few hours  Great to meet a lot of the brewerhood for the first time. I'm now going to "Soften the @#$$#^%#% Up" in the pool with a Irish Red. Incider that sauce was brutal, but good - not game to crap just yet.



Winkle, I'm sorry I got you a beer at 2 am then went to bed! The sauce has treated me well - after I practiced during the week. HTFU  

I've got some piccys ready (about 60 - 2mb+) I will email to those who want them. Believe me, some should stay secret. Man, BaaBra was a floozy last night. Even banjo had a go! A sheep's best friend.

Zizzle, I take great pleasure in letting you know I STFU and had a 'mankip'. And before you say it, it was not a 'femnap'  

InCider.


----------



## AndrewQLD

InCider said:


> Winkle, I'm sorry I got you a beer at 2 am then went to bed! The sauce has treated me well - after I practiced during the week. HTFU
> 
> I've got some piccys ready (about 60 - 2mb+) I will email to those who want them. Believe me, some should stay secret. Man, BaaBra was a floozy last night. Even banjo had a go! A sheep's best friend.
> 
> Zizzle, I take great pleasure in letting you know I STFU and had a 'mankip'. And before you say it, it was not a 'femnap'
> 
> InCider.



I wouldn't mind having those photos on file InCider I have pm'd you my addy
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Batz

Thankyou all for making a great night at the cave,not sure what happened but the cave floor was like a...well floor of a batcave this morning ! Finally cleaned everything up and found mobs of chips nuts etc.
Not to many lost and founds,fixa your hops are still in my freezer,someones nice big Golsch bottle in the fridge.

Great to have you all here,lets keep these things happening.

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> Thankyou all for making a great night at the cave,not sure what happened but the cave floor was like a...well floor of a batcave this morning ! Finally cleaned everything up and found mobs of chips nuts etc.
> Not to many lost and founds,fixa your hops are still in my freezer,someones nice big Golsch bottle in the fridge.
> 
> Great to have you all here,lets keep these things happening.
> 
> Batz



Batz,

Again, many thanks to you & Julie for a top night. you are the best. :beerbang: 
What can I say fellas? You are all the best & I look forward to the next one at Screwy's next month??? :lol:
Franko, Pumpy & Hogan --- Great to meet you blokes & have a few with you. Looking forward to our next hookup wherever it may be. How dedicated is that? Coming all the way up here for a weekend? Top stuff. :super: 

Batz, I think that the big Grolschy is Browndog's & holds the remains of his Duvel clone (I think?).

Incider, you can send me those pics if you don't mind?

StillScottish, If I had known you had your pipes in your car I would have got them out for you. Love the pipes. :super: 

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## winkle

Err... Ross tells me I agreed to hosting something at sometime, anyone recall what it was :blink:


----------



## fixa

What can i say. What a trip. pity i got out done for "most distance driven to be there".. Thanks again Batz and Julie for being great hosts.
HTFU y'all!!


----------



## winkle

Wonder how Ross is fairing with day 3 of a mega-pissup.


> Crack a 200 IBU ale over the new addition for me mate


----------



## Brad_G

Mate, what can I say???!!! You all have said it. Except Im still in stitches thinking about the yoda calls at 2am and pumpy swearing by his nickname story. 

What about Incider stealing my pillow and sleeping on the hard cold concrete!! nice one. Your so dedicated to baabra that you wouldnt even cuddle up. HTFU. 

If anyone in the region (Sydney, cairns, alice springs) saw smoke this morning, yes, browndog and pumpy were cooking our snags.  



All jokes aside, What a great night and thanks to the hosts Batz and Dianne and all those who turned up. Well Done. 



Brad



PS HTFU


----------



## Zizzle

A small video of Franko last night:


----------



## homekegger1

You lucky lucky bastards...

I always love get togethers and can vouch that the boys from Sydney are an absolute hoot. What a distance to travel. God bless the dedication to the craft I say. And you always know it is a bloody good night when there is something that comes out of it that only those that attended can understand. Baabra and HTFU are two prime examples. Sounds like the Qld'ers have done it again. Seem to almost be leaving the rest of us behind in the stakes of great nights out.... 

Cheers all

HK


----------



## PistolPatch

Got the 5mb pics thanks Seany Boy - LOL. Still waiting for the incriminating ones though.

Looks like a spectacular night. A lot more fun than drinking a thousand beers and posting badly on AHB like some other poor buggers had to do :unsure: (Send me some Nurofen Sean)

Also looks like out of everyone that Baabra had the most fulfilling night :blink: 

Hope the mystery guests got home OK. Top effort from you too Fixa!

Spot
Pat


----------



## bonj

G'day all.

I've finally resurfaced after a great weekend.

Thanks heaps to Julie and Batz. You guys rock. :super: 

Here's a really quick and dirty panorama inside the batcave. I think my photos got worse and worse as the night went on! I'm in the process of salvaging some of them, so I thought I'd put this one up. Notice InCider doing his best to be in every part of the picture!

Click for a larger version.





-Bonj


----------



## stillscottish

TidalPete said:


> StillScottish, If I had known you had your pipes in your car I would have got them out for you. Love the pipes. :super:
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete.



I would have but had too many tasty beers for the fingers to work properly. Who was it said "a good man knows his own limitations"?

Next time.

Thanx Mr and Mrs Batz for a great night. Can't wait for the next get-together.

Campbell
StillStraining


----------



## fixa

stillscottish said:


> how many rellenos did you have? :blink:


----------



## bonj

Pat you bastard! Why has my wife got carpet burn? :blink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ross

What a w/e... Can't believe I'm feeling so good this morning.
We got back here at 11.00am & straight back into it - A full glass each of 16 different beers by mid afternoon, before favourites were selected & the real drinking began...  
Up at 6am for Breakfast & CraftBrewer supplies with Franko, Pumpy & Hogan back on the road by 7.30am - Safe trip lads...

Thanks again Batz, Julie & all the Brewerhood for yet another memorable event... looking forward to giving Winkles bar a work out in July  

cheers Ross


----------



## stillscottish

fixa said:


> how many rellenos did you have?



Ar**hole says - one too many :angry:


----------



## winkle

> Thanks again Batz, Julie & all the Brewerhood for yet another memorable event... looking forward to giving Winkles bar a work out in July
> 
> cheers Ross



So thats what I was agreeing to.  Christmas in July, is that a case swap?


----------



## Batz

winkle said:


> So thats what I was agreeing to.  Christmas in July, is that a case swap?




A case swap it is indeed winkle  

May I suggest your ask for a case swap distributing monitor or perhaps two at your earliest convince,this part of the swap is by far the biggest hassle.
You could enlist the services of PistolPatch as other have in the past :unsure: :blink: but I would recommend against this one.

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch

No Batz, I am really good at that. I even had Brad_G trained up in under 3 minutes. Training session was easy as... "Brad, I'm just going for a beer. Be right back."  

Bonj: She wasn't complaining on Saturday  

By the way, who finished up the latest and at what time? Hopefully it was about 5 minutes after i rang because I can assure you, none of you were making sense then!


----------



## AndrewQLD

PistolPatch said:


> No Batz, I am really good at that. I even had Brad_G trained up in under 3 minutes. Training session was easy as... "Brad, I'm just going for a beer. Be right back."
> 
> Bonj: She wasn't complaining on Saturday
> 
> By the way, who finished up the latest and at what time? Hopefully it was about 5 minutes after i rang because I can assure you, none of you were making sense then!




I remember talking to you Pat, but I have no idea what the time was or even what I said :blink: it was probably along the lines of Blah blah blah, waffle waffle waffle..... Burp!

Missed your company mate.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## TidalPete

Batz said:


> A case swap it is indeed winkle
> Batz



Early days yet but may I suggest that everyone joining in the swap be restricted to a certain bottle type & size for this & all future "Cases". XXXX tallies hold more than pet bottles. :super: 

:beer:


----------



## bonj

PistolPatch said:


> Bonj: She wasn't complaining on Saturday


Hahaha... She gave me some lame excuse that she was cleaning the daughter's room. :huh:  


> Early days yet but may I suggest that everyone joining in the swap be restricted to a certain bottle type & size for this & all future "Cases". XXXX tallies hold more than pet bottles.


XXXX tallies may be a little hard to find for those that don't have any. The Coopers PET are only 10mL less at 740mL, and readily available.


----------



## InCider

Bonj said:


> XXXX tallies may be a little hard to find for those that don't have any. The Coopers PET are only 10mL less at 740mL, and readily available.




PET tallies are better if Patch is coming - remember the glass he left in Sqyre's shed? He blamed overcarbonation, but I think it was the hard night with Ned the night before...

But really, glass is OK, just easier to transport plastic. I am in LOVE with my Mr XXXX bottles. Coopers ones are OK, but they don't have the love...

As for the Rellenos - the only damage I have is a blister after eating one out of Andrew's smoker. I felt not a thing because I HTFU!

InCider


----------



## monkale

Hey fellas wheres all the good pics Im looking your way InCider ,Bonj & Squire :beer: 

Cheers Monkale


----------



## InCider

monkale said:


> Hey fellas wheres all the good pics Im looking your way InCider ,Bonj & Squire :beer:
> 
> Cheers Monkale



Hey Jeff, send me an email to [email protected] and I'll send them to you. 

Sean
HTFU


----------



## monkale

InCider said:


> Hey Jeff, send me an email to [email protected] and I'll send them to you.
> 
> Sean
> HTFU




Thanks Mate done :super:


----------



## bonj

If anyone wants a copy of my pictures, just send me a PM with your email address. Note that the zipfile is 10MB.


----------



## sqyre

oh yes i have photos...

to have them "lost" send your $$$ to Sqyre @ Blackmail.com


i will atempt to shrink them down for emailing purposes.. 

most of the pics at the mo, are at about 4meg each. so i will get on it for those who want them.

*If you have pics of me with Sean in compromising positions i will happily offer $100,000 for the originals.

No offence Sean but........ Butt!!! haha!! oops... . . . . . . . . .



Sqyre :huh: 

P.S. Harden the Fc*k Up !!!

I was :wub:


----------



## Franko

Hey Hey Hey,
just got back Lads from the drive here about 9:00pm (sydney time) 8:00pm for you qld folk.
what an absolutely great time we have had .
A big thankyou to Batz and Julie It was great to finally meet you and see Batz put my artwork to very good use.
To the boys at the cave,so many fond memories it was fantastic to put faces to the names on this forum.and a pleasure tasting your beers.

Ross,mate your inspiration for me to pull my finger out and finish my brewery after sampling your fantastic beers mate truly worl class all the way
A Big big thankyou again to you and the family for taking us in in such short notice cant wait to have you down this way and repay the favour.

P.S. for the lads at the batcave Harden the Fc*k Up !!!

LOL

Franko


----------



## PistolPatch

> Blah blah blah, waffle waffle waffle..... Burp!



Andrew, you were the most intelligible of the lot. The above quote though, is a pretty accurate description of your wife when I spoke to her. Defintely going to try my best to be at the Xmas one but only if everyone brings their wives - I put a lot of good ground-work in there on Saturday :unsure: You and Mrs AndrewQLD better be there! If you're not, I'm not coming :angry: 

Sqyre: I must say your avatar is quite becoming :mellow: and I'll explain about Renae later on when I work out how.

Bonj and Sqyre: I'd love the pics but better wait until broadband arrives - it's been any day now for a month - grrrr.

InCider: I had another exploding bottle. Will post details in the consumption thread one of these days. And I thought it was just the mods trying to blow me up. (Just joking Hoops)

Batz: Really sorry if this is OT as I know how strict you are on this  but I'd just like to say that I'm bloody glad that you were hosting a brilliant brewers get-together rather than being in a blow-away donga doing some shutdown in cyclone WA. Check your moorings on the next one.

And, if any of you have a problem with the wife thing, you know what to do...

HTFU!

P.S. Just saw Franko's post which will be below. Glad to hear you made it home with no worries. Donya!


----------



## Pumpy

Yep thanks Batz & Julie for a great nite fantastic place to wake up early morning although the Cockerel needs to be adjusted for daylight saving .

And all those who did not pelt us with empty XXXX beer cans when we arrived ,
but made us feel really welcome.

Incider, Chillie sauce sadist 
Zizzle, A legend in the making 
Winkle. a look alike on Nintendo WII Golf game.
Sqyre, get 'The stairway to heaven' playing a tune 
Bonj, photographer Extraordinaire
Andrew QLD, Cumberland sausage specialist 
Fixa, next time can you pick us up in your plane 
Browndog, thanks for saving the breakfast as it was nearly incinerated by me 
Still Scottish, at night and Still Scottish in the morning 
BradG do all surfers have blond hair 
Pistol patch, great to talk on the phone, sure we will catch up with you one day 

Sorry I missed one other but hell it was late 

Browndog yeah you are right about my billiards ,but at the end of the day we won  


Pumpy


----------



## Pumpy

Had to get out of bed for this one and if it was not for Ross I would not have had to sit for fourteen hours with Hogan singing word for word the Meat loaf CD 'Bat out off Hell' and Frankos 'Bush mechanics impressions' .

thanks Ross and family for the hospitality , sorry I broke your pump trying to fix it .

Pumpy


----------



## Hogan

What a top weekend. 

It all started off Friday night with Franko calling about 8pm.

Him - What are you doing for the weekend Hoges?

Me - Nothing much

Him - You me and Pumpy are going to drive to Kin Kin and have a beer with the Queenslanders

Me Where the f**k is Kin Kin. !!!!

At eight bells Saturday morning we were on the way and at 10pm. (yep 14 hours) after having worked our way through Frankos CD collection twice, with Pumpy doing his best to drive as far and as he could on the lane separation ripple strips of the Brisbane Gateway Motorway and then emulating a rally driver around the Kin Kin bends we arrived at the Bat Cave. 

It took a few minutes to convince all present (except Ross) that we were not a raiding party from the Joint Alcohol and Licensing Task Force and there were handshakes all around as we put human faces to avitars and posts. Considering that you guys had been going all day you were surprisingly vertical except for two whose eyes were spinning. Many beers were had and much mirth was generated. Pistol Patch rang and sounded like he was about to break down and cry. Great to talk with you Pat. 

Pumpys pool prowess proved his misspent youth and Franko gave a great demonstration of the firemans carry. After Pumpy had dispensed all his prescription nurofen to InCider we hit the deck (literally) about 3 or 4 (depending on where your watch started the day NSW or QLD). What a vista to wake to about 6am lumps in blankets all over the place. Pumpy and BrownDog cooked a great brekkie and Andrews snags went down a treat. 

After the Kin Kin bush fire brigade put out the hot plate and reset Mrs Batz smoke alarm we found some cement mix and filled in the depression in the concrete floor behind Batz bar.

Then headed off with Ross, Tony and Bonj to the Carbrook Brewery. Sunday was spent sampling Rosss sixteen excellent beers and chilling. We headed off home yesterday having immensely enjoyed our flying trip to the Queensland Brew Pack. 

Thanks to Batz and Julie, Ross and Jackie for their hospitality and to all the brewers who made us so welcome. You guys rock.

The Three Amigos.

Hoges.


----------



## bonj

Great report Hogan! 

Sounds like Pumpy could give Ross a run for his money around those Kin Kin bends.

Here are a few pictures to accompany your report.

Ross, Franko and Hogan watching a game of pool at the batcave. Taken about midnight.






Here's Browndog and Pumpy cooking up a storm on the Batz barby.





This is a shot taken after Pumpy demonstrated his fireman skills and rescued some snags from the inferno.





-Bonj


----------



## TidalPete

Great piccies Bonj. Just downloaded you full collection. Great stuff. :beerbang: 
You can just see our esteemed host resting his eyes behind Franko in the top piccie above.  

:beer:


----------



## winkle

The Sunday BBQ as seen from Brisbane airport.
View attachment 11736


----------



## winkle

I should have thanked jimmyjack as well for the selection of good commercial beers, top work particularly the sassy red and the knappstein special reserve. :super:


----------



## TidalPete

winkle said:


> I should have thanked jimmyjack as well for the selection of good commercial beers



As we all should have.  A belated thank you jimmyjack. Much appreciated. :super: 

:beer:


----------



## bonj

winkle said:


> I should have thanked jimmyjack as well for the selection of good commercial beers.



Or as I prefer to think of him... The beer fairy*. Not sure if he really exists, but top quality commercial beer is definitely something to believe in!

Much appreciated jimmyjack. I particularly enjoyed the Sassy Red.

*In the ethereal sense, as opposed to the HTFU sense.

-Bonj


----------



## fixa

Concur. Thanks Jimmy Jack. Awesome beers!


----------



## InCider

JimmyJack is the Parton Saint of the Brewerhood.

Or is he?

Or is he the Stig?






He bleeds James Squires.
His breath smells like hops.
His favourite food is US56
He was born in a HLT.
His face is digital.
He spits whirfloc tablets.
He sweats iodphour.
He doesn't age, he ferments.
His voice can only be heard by yeast.
His fingernails are NASA burners.

Thanks JimmyJack. You rock.


----------



## Linz

So,

Are any of you Qlder's going to match Franko and Co and come to Sydney for the Pub crawl on the 14th of April???


----------



## winkle

Sorry can't make the pub crawl this time  

So - too early to start the Christmas in July thread??


----------



## stillscottish

Just been looking over the video from last weekend. Once I've figur3d out how to get it on Youtube, the world can marvel at the Franko Fireman Lift.

Who was it said a bat never drops off its perch?

Cam

pbell


----------



## Franko

winkle said:


> Sorry can't make the pub crawl this time
> 
> So - too early to start the Christmas in July thread??




HTFU


----------



## winkle

Franko said:


> HTFU


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

winkle said:


> So - too early to start the Christmas in July thread??





Winkle , I recon it might be a good idea to start the xmas in july thread. My missus and daughter want to go to the Gwen Stenfani concert in Brisvagus on the 28th , And I was thinking of driving down for this one so as to 1) bring down my bottles to swap and 2) pick up 1/2 a ton of grain for the rest of the year to save on freight. 

But I'll come on any weekend that you guys decide on.  and they might just have to fly down..

Cheers :beer:


----------



## stillscottish

Be afraid, be slightly afraid.









This post has been censored by a moderator to remove evidence of people having a good time.


----------



## Coodgee

looks like you guys had a great time. well done.


----------



## sqyre

Hmmmmmmmm.....well...... . . . . . . . :huh: 

uhhhhh . . .huh... . . . . lovely weather we're having... . . . ... .. .???

ummmmm..... . . . yep. . .. ... dum...dee..... . .dum.... . .

So when was the next get-together again??? <_< 

gee its quiet in here.......



Sqyre


----------



## sqyre

Great game the other day.......Those Knights really know their stuff??? eh??

eh??

anyone??



:blink: Sqyre....


----------



## Batz

Browndogs on the 14th


----------



## sqyre

oh yeh....thanks buddy!!!!. . . . .. . . . . . :blink: 



:blink: sqyre :huh:


----------



## InCider

sqyre said:


> oh yeh....thanks buddy!!!!. . . . .. . . . . . :blink:
> 
> :blink: sqyre :huh:



Sqyre, I just accidentally deleted the PM where you 'pooed' yourself.
I just wanted to know if you took a piccy for the "what's in the glass thread".  

InsideHer


----------



## winkle

InCider said:


> Sqyre, I just accidentally deleted the PM where you 'pooed' yourself.
> I just wanted to know if you took a piccy for the "what's in the glass thread".
> 
> InsideHer



look on you-tube under 'scat-glass coffee table'  

note: not really...
edit - well that made sense to me at the time, bloody strong stout to blame.


----------



## bonj

I thought I'd use this thread as a redirector to other Qld Brewers Get Togethers.

July Case Swap: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=14517&hl=

Browndog's Brew Day: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...+browndog's


----------



## bonj

The Festival of Bonj, 9th June 2007: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=15108


----------



## TidalPete

As a way to get THIS on the "All Latest Threads" list I have posted here.

Hope I am forgiven as it is a worthy cause. :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

well done Pete.. 

:beer:


----------

